# Iranian Woman Stoned to Death For Adultry



## GHook93

Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.

Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed. 


*USMB REQUIRED WARNING -- GRAPHIC/Morbid/Violent Content in the Image Linked Below:*

http://www.examiner.com/images/blog/replicate/EXID2133/images/sakinah.jpg




> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.


----------



## KNB

Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb


----------



## GHook93

KNB said:


> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb



Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.

Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery. 


If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.

Neg


----------



## Sunni Man

The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.

Their county.....their laws

I fail to see the problem?    .


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .



The fact you fail to see the problem with lashing a woman until she confesses to whatever she was accused of and then stoned to death for it is exactly what makes muslims the most disgusting sub-humans on the planet.


----------



## Sunni Man

Your outrage on this matter has been duly noted.   .


----------



## guno

GHook93 said:


> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
Click to expand...


I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff


For touching Mount Sinai
Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
For taking "accursed things"
Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
For cursing or blaspheming
And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24


----------



## guno

guno said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> 
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
Click to expand...


For worshipping other gods
If there be found among you ... that ... hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them ... Then shalt thou ... tone them with stones, till they die. Deuteronomy 17:2-5

If thy brother, the son of thy mother, or thy son, or thy daughter, or the wife of thy bosom, or thy friend, which is as thine own soul, entice thee secretly, saying, Let us go and serve other gods, which thou hast not known, thou, nor thy fathers ... thou shalt stone him with stones, that he die. Deuteronomy 13:5-10

For disobeying parents
If a man have a stubborn and rebellious son, which will not obey the voice of his father, or the voice of his mother ... Then shall his father and his mother lay hold on him, and bring him out unto the elders of his city ... And they shall say unto the elders of his city, This our son is stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton, and a drunkard. And all the men of his city shall stone him with stones, that he die. Deuteronomy 21:18-21

For witches and wizards
A man also or woman that hath a familiar spirit, or that is a wizard, shall surely be put to death: they shall stone them with stones: their blood shall be upon them. Leviticus 20:27

For breaking the Sabbath
They found a man that gathered sticks upon the sabbath day. ... And the LORD said unto Moses, The man shall be surely put to death: all the congregation shall stone him with stones.... And all the congregation brought him without the camp, and stoned him with stones, and he died; as the LORD commanded Moses. Numbers 15:32-56


For cursing the king
Thou didst blaspheme God and the king. And then carry him out, and stone him, that he may die. 1 Kings 21:10


----------



## JakeStarkey

KNB said:


> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.



Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.

Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
Click to expand...

So you are against law and order??   .


----------



## KNB

GHook93 said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
Click to expand...

Dude, you need to wake the fuck up.  Bush murdered tens of thousands of Iraqis over proven lies.  Just type "Curveball lied" into your search engine and the whole Iraq war will be revealed to you.  There are declassified government documents available online which detail the Bush administration's torture program.  And if all of that wasn't bad enough, Barack Obama continued Bush's war of terror and even went further by murdering an American teenager because that kid _might_ join a terrorist group and do something one day in the future.  No charges, no trial, no judges, no witnesses, no testimony, no evidence.  At least that woman was charged with something.  No, Abdulrahman al-Awlaki didn't get a sham trial and a slow, painful, humiliating death.  The 16-yo Denver-born American wasn't put through any of that.  His death was quick and humane via remote-controlled plane from thousands of feet in the air.  He didn't even see it coming.

It was also quick and humane for most of the bystanders in the blast radius, but they were all guilty too, right?  After all, they were around someone who the US said was a terrorist (maybe, someday) so they all must have been terrorists, too.  And US official policy defines anyone in the blast radius of a drone strike as an "enemy combatant", because the US would never kill innocent civilians.  Ever.

Iran is not as important as trying to fix America.  We can't do anything about their laws or customs, but We the People can do something about our own.  Repeal the USAPATRIOT Act and curtail executive power.  End the drug war and allow millions of Americans to get back to work in the hemp fields, factories and mills.  Repeal the AUMF and NDAA, force Congress to shut down all NSA domestic spying operations, investigate the Bush and Obama administrations for international war crimes, and take the banks and the bankers apart.  Direct your rage at an issue that matters.


----------



## R.C. Christian

There is only so much give a shit to go around. I suggest you put more of it into the homeland comrade.


----------



## BlindBoo

I agree this type of treatment of women is barbaric.

I also think preemptive wars are pretty barbaric too.

Our bipartisan policy of foreign interventionism has it's consequences as well.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
Click to expand...


Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.


----------



## Steinlight

I hope Muslims take over America and put all neo cons adulterers faggots and shitlibs like guno in prison. 

 Stone them and save the bullets good on Iran


----------



## Sunni Man

AzMike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
Click to expand...

The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.

I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.  

But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .


----------



## guno

Steinlight said:


> I hope Muslims take over America and put all neo cons adulterers faggots and shitlibs like guno in prison.
> 
> Stone them and save the bullets good on Iran



Ah another product of inbreeding


----------



## Steinlight

guno said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Muslims take over America and put all neo cons adulterers faggots and shitlibs like guno in prison.
> 
> Stone them and save the bullets good on Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah another product of inbreeding
Click to expand...


Shitlibs support homosexuality, "sex change" operations, polyamory, adultery, polyandry and pedophilia(especially if it is gay(pedophiles are disproportionately homos) or with jewish movie moguls like polanski or woody allen), but inbreeding is unacceptable, lol. 


C'mon, inbreeding is a consensual lifestyle choice, and incest is rife in the black community. Don't denigrate your voter base's sexual preferences.

As long as individuals love each other, nothing else matters Guno, you bigot/racist.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Conservatives tell us abortion is murder.  Since we put people to death for murder, it's simply sound logic that conservatives would put women to death for murdering their unborn babies, 

if they had their way.

I concede however that it is unlikely they would use stoning.


----------



## freedombecki

guno said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> *
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
Click to expand...

You're confused, guno. Jesus Christ told a group of men about to stone a woman "Let he that is without sin cast the first stone." All of the men one by one, dropped the stone they were holding and walked away.

Quoting Old Testament Scriptures to flame Christian people ignores reality. I'm sorry you did so much of it in this thread.

Here's the quotation from the King James Version along with the story:



> *John 8 *
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 8 Jesus went unto the mount of Olives.
> 2 And early in the morning he came again into the temple, and all the people came unto him; and he sat down, and taught them.
> 3 And the scribes and Pharisees brought unto him a woman taken in adultery; and when they had set her in the midst,
> 4 They say unto him, Master, this woman was taken in adultery, in the very act.
> 5 Now Moses in the law commanded us, that such should be stoned: but what sayest thou?
> 6 This they said, tempting him, that they might have to accuse him. But Jesus stooped down, and with his finger wrote on the ground, as though he heard them not.
> 7 So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.
> 8 And again he stooped down, and wrote on the ground.
> 9 And they which heard it, being convicted by their own conscience, went out one by one, beginning at the eldest, even unto the last: and Jesus was left alone, and the woman standing in the midst.
> 10 When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto her, Woman, where are those thine accusers? hath no man condemned thee?
> 11 She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more.


 And I've not heard of people from the mainstream Judeo-Christian church cultures in America stoning women to death for adultery.

Christianity is about reconciliation, and not judgment. I wonder from whose tutelage you arrived at your notion.


----------



## The T

No kidding? Hey Libs? There's your real '_War On Women'..._ you know? From that 'religion of peace' you keep defending as does Obama.


----------



## Steinlight

freedombecki said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> *
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're confused, guno. Jesus Christ told a group of men about to stone a woman "Let he that is without sin cast the first stone." All of the men one by one, dropped the stone they were holding and walked away.
> 
> Quoting Old Testament Scriptures to flame Christian people ignores reality. I'm sorry you did so much of it in this thread.
> 
> Here's the quotation from the King James Version along with the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John 8 *
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 8 Jesus went unto the mount of Olives.
> 2 And early in the morning he came again into the temple, and all the people came unto him; and he sat down, and taught them.
> 3 And the scribes and Pharisees brought unto him a woman taken in adultery; and when they had set her in the midst,
> 4 They say unto him, Master, this woman was taken in adultery, in the very act.
> 5 Now Moses in the law commanded us, that such should be stoned: but what sayest thou?
> 6 This they said, tempting him, that they might have to accuse him. But Jesus stooped down, and with his finger wrote on the ground, as though he heard them not.
> 7 So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.
> 8 And again he stooped down, and wrote on the ground.
> 9 And they which heard it, being convicted by their own conscience, went out one by one, beginning at the eldest, even unto the last: and Jesus was left alone, and the woman standing in the midst.
> 10 When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto her, Woman, where are those thine accusers? hath no man condemned thee?
> 11 She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've not heard of people from the *mainstream Judeo-Christian church* cultures in America stoning women to death for adultery.
> 
> Christianity is about reconciliation, and not judgment. I wonder from whose tutelage you arrived at your notion.
Click to expand...


What the fuck is a judeo-christian church?

Are you a messianic jew or something?

You ain't mainstream guy.


----------



## Rozman

Maybe someone should have stood up and said....
"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"....

It worked the other time....

What a bunch of crazy fucked up people....


----------



## NYcarbineer

The T said:


> No kidding? Hey Libs? There's your real '_War On Women'..._ you know? From that 'religion of peace' you keep defending as does Obama.



Bush killed more innocent people than Bin Laden ever did,

and Obama killed Bin Laden.


----------



## The T

Rozman said:


> Maybe someone should have stood up and said....
> "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone"....
> 
> It worked the other time....
> 
> What a bunch of crazy fucked up people....


 
 Sharia LAW...which many Muslims in this country want instituted.


----------



## Toro

What a disgusting, barbaric, backwards society.


----------



## Steinlight

Toro said:


> What a disgusting, barbaric, backwards society.



Fuck Liverpool nuke the UK


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Sunni Man said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
Click to expand...


Citizens? People? Those are pretty loose words when used by an animal like yourself. Don't feel bad though it's the muslim way. It's how you sub-humans work.

You aren't strong enough to actually function as a human without taking that status away from all of your women. The women you consider neither citizen or people. So it's left up to you weak, pathetic little so called alpha males to vote right?

You're so impressive to your women you can't let them vote or they will actually vote your pathetic ass out. That's got to be a prime life to live little boy. Your wife would actually hate you if the law you support didn't force her to submit or be stoned to death.

I find muslim weakness not in the women but in the men that perpetuate this fraud upon the world in order to keep control.

I'm trying to think why I should be impressed with you, your wife isn't. But you don't have control over me so I guess your suppression of her is all you have.

I have always believed the end of the muslims would come when the women get power. Apparently you believe that as well, it's why you fight so hard to keep them uneducated and under your thumb.


----------



## Rozman

Wonder how many Libs are fine with this but against Capital punishment here in the US....
Have an affair get stoned to death after being whipped....
Commit a brutal sadistic murder and they get the death penalty.... Libs are aghast.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .



The problem is that she didn't commit adultery.


----------



## Katzndogz

Liberals don't seem to know what they support.  If the woman was stoned to death for being a Christian they'd be fine with it.


----------



## freedombecki

Steinlight said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> *
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
> 
> 
> 
> You're confused, guno. Jesus Christ told a group of men about to stone a woman "Let he that is without sin cast the first stone." All of the men one by one, dropped the stone they were holding and walked away.
> 
> Quoting Old Testament Scriptures to flame Christian people ignores reality. I'm sorry you did so much of it in this thread.
> 
> Here's the quotation from the King James Version along with the story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John 8 *
> 
> King James Version (KJV)
> 
> 8 Jesus went unto the mount of Olives.
> 2 And early in the morning he came again into the temple, and all the people came unto him; and he sat down, and taught them.
> 3 And the scribes and Pharisees brought unto him a woman taken in adultery; and when they had set her in the midst,
> 4 They say unto him, Master, this woman was taken in adultery, in the very act.
> 5 Now Moses in the law commanded us, that such should be stoned: but what sayest thou?
> 6 This they said, tempting him, that they might have to accuse him. But Jesus stooped down, and with his finger wrote on the ground, as though he heard them not.
> 7 So when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at her.
> 8 And again he stooped down, and wrote on the ground.
> 9 And they which heard it, being convicted by their own conscience, went out one by one, beginning at the eldest, even unto the last: and Jesus was left alone, and the woman standing in the midst.
> 10 When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto her, Woman, where are those thine accusers? hath no man condemned thee?
> 11 She said, No man, Lord. And Jesus said unto her, Neither do I condemn thee: go, and sin no more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I've not heard of people from the *mainstream Judeo-Christian church* cultures in America stoning women to death for adultery.
> 
> Christianity is about reconciliation, and not judgment. I wonder from whose tutelage you arrived at your notion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck is a judeo-christian church?
> 
> Are you a messianic jew or something?
> 
> You ain't mainstream guy.
Click to expand...

I said *mainstream Judeo-Christian church cultures. *

 The word church can be an adjective when one says "church windows" "church narthex," or even "church cultures."

 This topic of stoning a woman to death is not about me. I'm a seamstress. It's boring.


----------



## Rozman

All religions are accepted by Libs...
But not if you're Christian,,,


----------



## RandallFlagg

GHook93 said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
Click to expand...



You know, I constantly hear that "Islam is the religion of peace". I can't say one way or the other - all I have to go on is their actions - "By their fruits you shall know them" - Matthew 7-16

The one thing that I am POSITIVE of, however, is that they want America dead and the Nazis on the left are TERRIFIED of them. 

The left will vilify Christians all day, every day, 365 days a year. Why? Because they know that they can get away with it. Muslims? They won't touch that mule with a 10 foot pole....

Frankly, if they want to live in the 14th century, I couldn't care less. It's just like all these "concerned women" in America that are wringing their hands over the kidnapping of all these unfortunate girls - and justifiably so. 

But where was their "outrage" when that same group of fanatical muslims burned alive, those 59 boys?  Nothing but silence.  In short - Cackling Nazi hens.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/26/us-nigeria-violence-idUSBREA1P10M20140226


----------



## Gracie

Stoning is a horrible way to die.
Those on Netflix...look for the movie called The Stoning Of Soraya. Based on a true story.
The gist is....the husband wanted to divorce his wife because he lusted after a 13 year old. But to divorce her, he had to give good reason. He leaves her to fend for herself, and a man takes pity on her and hires her to clean his house so she can buy food to put on the table for her children. Then the crap starts. What a great excuse! He claims she has been having an affair with the old man. The women of the town pick up the story gossip and spread it further. She is then judged as guilty. The man helps the townspeople stone her and makes her children throw rocks too. It took a long time for her to die. 
The clencher is the end of the story, which I will not share cuz it would ruin it.

So those who don't see a problem with a woman found guilty by a bunch of pervert old men who have agendas...and would pick up a rock to stone that woman....take a good look at that movie. Just like The Passion Of The Christ....you see it all in super gory detail. You might change your mind and hesitate to pick up a rock or find excuses for them to pick up rocks.


----------



## The T

RandallFlagg said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I constantly hear that "Islam is the religion of peace". I can't say one way or the other - all I have to go on is their actions - "By their fruits you shall know them" - Matthew 7-16
> 
> The one thing that I am POSITIVE of, however, is that they want America dead and the Nazis on the left are TERRIFIED of them.
> 
> The left will vilify Christians all day, every day, 365 days a year. Why? Because they know that they can get away with it. Muslims? They won't touch that mule with a 10 foot pole....
> 
> Frankly, if they want to live in the 14th century, I couldn't care less. It's just like all these "concerned women" in America that are wringing their hands over the kidnapping of all these unfortunate girls - and justifiably so.
> 
> But where was their "outrage" when that same group of fanatical muslims burned alive, those 59 boys? Nothing but silence. In short - Cackling Nazi hens.
> 
> Nigerian Islamists kill 59 pupils in boarding school attack | Reuters
Click to expand...

Speaking of Nazi's and IRAN? You do know what that word means don't you? [Iran].

 Try _Aryan...And what was it the Germans (NAZI's) were striving for? Were you aware that the Nazi's had Muslims in their ranks?_


----------



## Gracie

The Stoning of Soraya M. (2008) - IMDb


----------



## RandallFlagg

Gracie said:


> Stoning is a horrible way to die.
> Those on Netflix...look for the movie called The Stoning Of Soraya. Based on a true story.
> The gist is....the husband wanted to divorce his wife because he lusted after a 13 year old. But to divorce her, he had to give good reason. He leaves her to fend for herself, and a man takes pity on her and hires her to clean his house so she can buy food to put on the table for her children. Then the crap starts. What a great excuse! He claims she has been having an affair with the old man. The women of the town pick up the story gossip and spread it further. She is then judged as guilty. The man helps the townspeople stone her and makes her children throw rocks too. It took a long time for her to die.
> The clencher is the end of the story, which I will not share cuz it would ruin it.
> 
> So those who don't see a problem with a woman found guilty by a bunch of pervert old men who have agendas...and would pick up a rock to stone that woman....take a good look at that movie. Just like The Passion Of The Christ....you see it all in super gory detail. You might change your mind and hesitate to pick up a rock or find excuses for them to pick up rocks.



No offense, but you ever seen a human burned alive? I have. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Again - 59 boys. Brought to you by the "Religion of Peace".  Oh, and By the way, by the same group that Hillary (the Wide) wanted left OFF the terrorist list. There's your feminism.....

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...efused-to-brand-boko-haram-as-terrorists.html


----------



## RandallFlagg

The T said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I constantly hear that "Islam is the religion of peace". I can't say one way or the other - all I have to go on is their actions - "By their fruits you shall know them" - Matthew 7-16
> 
> The one thing that I am POSITIVE of, however, is that they want America dead and the Nazis on the left are TERRIFIED of them.
> 
> The left will vilify Christians all day, every day, 365 days a year. Why? Because they know that they can get away with it. Muslims? They won't touch that mule with a 10 foot pole....
> 
> Frankly, if they want to live in the 14th century, I couldn't care less. It's just like all these "concerned women" in America that are wringing their hands over the kidnapping of all these unfortunate girls - and justifiably so.
> 
> But where was their "outrage" when that same group of fanatical muslims burned alive, those 59 boys? Nothing but silence. In short - Cackling Nazi hens.
> 
> Nigerian Islamists kill 59 pupils in boarding school attack | Reuters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of Nazi's and IRAN? You do know what that word means don't you? [Iran].
> 
> Try _Aryan...And what was it the Germans (NAZI's) were striving for? Were you aware that the Nazi's had Muslims in their ranks?_
Click to expand...


Indeed. Hitler was fascinated by Iran.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
Click to expand...


Against criminal sharia law, you bet.

It is not law, it is barbarism.


----------



## Gracie

RandallFlagg said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stoning is a horrible way to die.
> Those on Netflix...look for the movie called The Stoning Of Soraya. Based on a true story.
> The gist is....the husband wanted to divorce his wife because he lusted after a 13 year old. But to divorce her, he had to give good reason. He leaves her to fend for herself, and a man takes pity on her and hires her to clean his house so she can buy food to put on the table for her children. Then the crap starts. What a great excuse! He claims she has been having an affair with the old man. The women of the town pick up the story gossip and spread it further. She is then judged as guilty. The man helps the townspeople stone her and makes her children throw rocks too. It took a long time for her to die.
> The clencher is the end of the story, which I will not share cuz it would ruin it.
> 
> So those who don't see a problem with a woman found guilty by a bunch of pervert old men who have agendas...and would pick up a rock to stone that woman....take a good look at that movie. Just like The Passion Of The Christ....you see it all in super gory detail. You might change your mind and hesitate to pick up a rock or find excuses for them to pick up rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense, but you ever seen a human burned alive? I have. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy. Again - 59 boys. Brought to you by the "Religion of Peace".
Click to expand...


Burning while alive is just as bad. Any way you look at it..it's barbaric.


----------



## The T

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals don't seem to know what they support. If the woman was stoned to death for being a Christian they'd be fine with it.


And demand ALL of them be treated the same just for being Christian...after all? Isn't it the left that tells us ad nauseum that Christians want a _Theocracy?_

Really? Iran IS a theocracy...and as another poster stated correctly...Liberals are scared to death of Muslims...as Liberals would be the first to suffer their wrath.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
Click to expand...


Criminals and gangsters such as those in Iran think sharia criminal law is only their business.

Nope, it isn't, and the time will come when they will be held accountable and punished.


----------



## JakeStarkey

> Shitlibs support homosexuality, "sex change" operations, polyamory, adultery, polyandry and pedophilia(especially if it is gay(pedophiles are disproportionately homos) or with jewish movie moguls like polanski or woody allen), but inbreeding is unacceptable, lol.



What a fruit loop.


----------



## The T

RandallFlagg said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I constantly hear that "Islam is the religion of peace". I can't say one way or the other - all I have to go on is their actions - "By their fruits you shall know them" - Matthew 7-16
> 
> The one thing that I am POSITIVE of, however, is that they want America dead and the Nazis on the left are TERRIFIED of them.
> 
> The left will vilify Christians all day, every day, 365 days a year. Why? Because they know that they can get away with it. Muslims? They won't touch that mule with a 10 foot pole....
> 
> Frankly, if they want to live in the 14th century, I couldn't care less. It's just like all these "concerned women" in America that are wringing their hands over the kidnapping of all these unfortunate girls - and justifiably so.
> 
> But where was their "outrage" when that same group of fanatical muslims burned alive, those 59 boys? Nothing but silence. In short - Cackling Nazi hens.
> 
> Nigerian Islamists kill 59 pupils in boarding school attack | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazi's and IRAN? You do know what that word means don't you? [Iran].
> 
> Try _Aryan...And what was it the Germans (NAZI's) were striving for? Were you aware that the Nazi's had Muslims in their ranks?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Hitler was fascinated by Iran.
Click to expand...

And it was Nazi Germany that named the place...


----------



## JakeStarkey

> What the fuck is a judeo-christian church?
> 
> Are you a messianic jew or something?
> 
> You ain't mainstream guy.



You have no idea about Christianity.


----------



## Gracie

Sunni..this is the part where you and I bump heads. I totally do NOT believe you could actually accept a woman being tortured with NINETY NINE lashes and NOT confess just to make the pain stop...then stoned and you would join in as you once said before a few years back.  Cuz if I believed you would do that..then...I just don't know what to say. Some trials are flat out agendas. Some are just flat out stupid..like flogging a girl or stoning a woman for being raped. That is barbaric. And you think it is fine? Really?


----------



## RandallFlagg

The T said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazi's and IRAN? You do know what that word means don't you? [Iran].
> 
> Try _Aryan...And what was it the Germans (NAZI's) were striving for? Were you aware that the Nazi's had Muslims in their ranks?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Hitler was fascinated by Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it was Nazi Germany that named the place...
Click to expand...


Indeed. During WWII, Hitler had sent emissaries to (Then) Persia several times and wanted desperately to make them part of the Axis and asked that they country be changed to the name "Iran".

It wasn't until the first Shah was deposed (1935) later that the religious fanatics actually changed the name. I can't say that it was because of that dead bastard Hitler, but they most certainly changed the name (as we all know).


----------



## freedombecki

Steinlight said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a disgusting, barbaric, backwards society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Liverpool nuke the UK
Click to expand...


George Soros already decimated banks there with malice aforethought. Aren't you haters ever satisfied that you have damaged American allies?


----------



## Steinlight

RandallFlagg said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Hitler was fascinated by Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was Nazi Germany that named the place...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. During WWII, Hitler had sent emissaries to (Then) Persia several times and wanted desperately to make them part of the Axis and asked that they country be changed to the name "Iran".
> 
> It wasn't until the first Shah was deposed (1935) later that the religious fanatics actually changed the name. I can't say that it was because of that dead bastard Hitler, but they most certainly changed the name (as we all know).
Click to expand...

Fucking lol

Heil Hitler 1488.


----------



## Steinlight

freedombecki said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a disgusting, barbaric, backwards society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Liverpool nuke the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Soros already decimated banks there with malice aforethought. Aren't you haters ever satisfied that you have damaged American allies?
Click to expand...


Hope he decimates a couple more countries, then maybe people will wake up


----------



## RandallFlagg

Steinlight said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it was Nazi Germany that named the place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. During WWII, Hitler had sent emissaries to (Then) Persia several times and wanted desperately to make them part of the Axis and asked that they country be changed to the name "Iran".
> 
> It wasn't until the first Shah was deposed (1935) later that the religious fanatics actually changed the name. I can't say that it was because of that dead bastard Hitler, but they most certainly changed the name (as we all know).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking lol
> 
> Heil Hitler 1488.
Click to expand...



Dumb Nazi. Read your history. 

In 1935 the Iranian government requested those countries which it had diplomatic relations with, to call Persia "Iran," which is the name of the country in Persian. The suggestion for the change is said to have come from the Iranian ambassador to Germany, who came under the influence of the Nazis.


----------



## The T

RandallFlagg said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I constantly hear that "Islam is the religion of peace". I can't say one way or the other - all I have to go on is their actions - "By their fruits you shall know them" - Matthew 7-16
> 
> The one thing that I am POSITIVE of, however, is that they want America dead and the Nazis on the left are TERRIFIED of them.
> 
> The left will vilify Christians all day, every day, 365 days a year. Why? Because they know that they can get away with it. Muslims? They won't touch that mule with a 10 foot pole....
> 
> Frankly, if they want to live in the 14th century, I couldn't care less. It's just like all these "concerned women" in America that are wringing their hands over the kidnapping of all these unfortunate girls - and justifiably so.
> 
> But where was their "outrage" when that same group of fanatical muslims burned alive, those 59 boys? Nothing but silence. In short - Cackling Nazi hens.
> 
> Nigerian Islamists kill 59 pupils in boarding school attack | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Nazi's and IRAN? You do know what that word means don't you? [Iran].
> 
> Try _Aryan...And what was it the Germans (NAZI's) were striving for? Were you aware that the Nazi's had Muslims in their ranks?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. Hitler was fascinated by Iran.
Click to expand...



To illustrate the point further:


----------



## Steinlight

RandallFlagg said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. During WWII, Hitler had sent emissaries to (Then) Persia several times and wanted desperately to make them part of the Axis and asked that they country be changed to the name "Iran".
> 
> It wasn't until the first Shah was deposed (1935) later that the religious fanatics actually changed the name. I can't say that it was because of that dead bastard Hitler, but they most certainly changed the name (as we all know).
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol
> 
> Heil Hitler 1488.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Nazi. Read your history.
> 
> In 1935 the Iranian government requested those countries which it had diplomatic relations with, to call Persia "Iran," which is the name of the country in Persian. The suggestion for the change is said to have come from the Iranian ambassador to Germany, who came under the influence of the Nazis.
Click to expand...


Iran, a paradise free of ZOG. The Fourth Reich.


----------



## Theowl32

KNB said:


> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb



Aaaand KNB equated American justice to stoning women for adultery. 

Why?

Cause we water board brown terrorists. That to him is the same thing as stoning a woman for adultery.  BTW, they also stone women for BEING RAPED. 

Not that a moron like KNB cares. Cause he doesn't. 

Funny how the liberals claim to care about the poor and down trodden isn't it?


----------



## The T

Theowl32 said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand KNB equated American justice to stoning women for adultery.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Cause we water board brown terrorists. That to him is the same thing as stoning a woman for adultery. BTW, they also stone women for BEING RAPED.
> 
> Not that a moron like KNB cares. Cause he doesn't.
> 
> Funny how the liberals claim to care about the poor and down trodden isn't it?
Click to expand...

After all? KNB and his kind say Conservatives are waging a 'War Against Women'...they don't know what the fuck they're talking about. They're projecting...and most don't know it much less understand it.


----------



## The T

freedombecki said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a disgusting, barbaric, backwards society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Liverpool nuke the UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *George Soros* already decimated banks there with malice aforethought. Aren't you haters ever satisfied that you have damaged American allies?
Click to expand...

Speaking of Nazi's? There's another one that learned well from his masters...*Soros.*


----------



## The T

Ok you Statists/Libs? You see the real _war on women_...I think you all had better think twice before you go accusing Conservatives or Republicans of waging such a war, or stating we wish such things for this nation by accusing US of wanting a _theocracy. _You'd better think twice. And join the rest of us in reality and stop with the crap.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

AzMike said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> 
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Citizens? People? Those are pretty loose words when used by an animal like yourself. Don't feel bad though it's the muslim way. It's how you sub-humans work.
> 
> You aren't strong enough to actually function as a human without taking that status away from all of your women. The women you consider neither citizen or people. So it's left up to you weak, pathetic little so called alpha males to vote right?
> 
> You're so impressive to your women you can't let them vote or they will actually vote your pathetic ass out. That's got to be a prime life to live little boy. Your wife would actually hate you if the law you support didn't force her to submit or be stoned to death.
> 
> I find muslim weakness not in the women but in the men that perpetuate this fraud upon the world in order to keep control.
> 
> I'm trying to think why I should be impressed with you, your wife isn't. But you don't have control over me so I guess your suppression of her is all you have.
> 
> I have always believed the end of the muslims would come when the women get power. Apparently you believe that as well, it's why you fight so hard to keep them uneducated and under your thumb.
Click to expand...


Come on Sunni, say something here. I would use your full name but Man isn't anything I would consider you being.

Say something here and prove me wrong.


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .



Where is the evidence she committed adultery? Even if she did, she does not deserve death.


----------



## Steinlight

America should go to war to defend adulterers in Iran, jesus this place really has gone to shit.


----------



## Noomi

America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.


----------



## The T

Steinlight said:


> America should go to war to defend adulterers in Iran, jesus this place really has gone to shit.


Now who the Hell stated that shit?


----------



## The T

Noomi said:


> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.


Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...

 I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?


----------



## Londoner

In order to seize _necessary_ resources in foreign lands, we must call the the people sitting atop those resources barbaric. But we cannot merely seize resources, we need a  justification for "intervention". We need to construct a national security context ("Iran has nukes") and/or a humanitarian context (Iran's people must be saved from evil leadership). Study history. This is how superpowers take care of their needs. 

This is not to say the OP's story is untrue. I believe it is very true. However, our desire to point our the barbarism of others greases the wheels of our foreign policy. And right now our foreign policy must protect our economy from being destroyed by oil scarcity. Don't tell this to Talk Radio Republicans; most of them have no idea how vital oil availability and prices are to the American and global economy. This is why they didn't understand British middle eastern policy, nor the American one that followed.


----------



## Noomi

The T said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
Click to expand...


America has a habit of interfering. Sometimes America needs to back the fuck off and concentrate on fixing itself.


----------



## Steinlight

The T said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
Click to expand...


Adultery is a woman's rights issue now? lol.


----------



## Steinlight

Diplomatic sanctions to support the right to be an adulterer, lol.


----------



## AntiParty

guno said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> 
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
Click to expand...


Very good response Guno and thank you. Nothing more needed to be said after this.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:

City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report


You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.

Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.

So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......


----------



## AntiParty

We like to think we are SO FAR advanced. But check out Sodomy laws. 

You had anal sex with your wife? You are going to jail. (POP QUIZ, IS THIS BIG GOVERNMENT OR SMALL GOVERNMENT) Ironically, it's the "small government" people/politicians pushing for laws like these. 

(opinion statement) I tend to be grossed out on the topic. I think I have better options. But will I vote for and stand behind LAW that prohibits someone else from anal sex? NO! WHY! It's not my business at all. It does not affect me at all! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPvVnrV1tow]Louis CK on Gay Marriage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AntiParty

RandallFlagg said:


> Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:
> 
> City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report
> 
> 
> You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.
> 
> Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.
> 
> So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......



What about last election when Republicans were CERTAIN Iran had a Nuke?


----------



## Steinlight

Uh yea, don't know if you want to be using this guy as a example to validate your opinion...


----------



## thereisnospoon

GHook93 said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
Click to expand...

Islam is the latest addition to the list of liberal protected classes.


----------



## RandallFlagg

AntiParty said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:
> 
> City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report
> 
> 
> You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.
> 
> Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.
> 
> So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about last election when Republicans were CERTAIN Iran had a Nuke?
Click to expand...



Question for you: How certain are you EXACTLY that they don't have one? I mean seriously. I had a very high security clearance while in the Army - I have been inside places that most of you would not have a clue even existed - yet they do. Point being, I haven't been in the Army since the late 80s. 

I PROMISE you that I have no idea whether or not they have a device or not but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they had already developed one. Is it possible to hide such a development? Give me a break.....of course it is.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Steinlight said:


> Uh yea, don't know if you want to be using this guy as a example to validate your opinion...





What the hell is your point?


----------



## thereisnospoon

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .


There is not a 'problem' per se.
The issue is that liberals here in the US do not ever question Muslims and defend them unconditionally. No matter what the circumstance. No matter how horrible the act.


----------



## thereisnospoon

guno said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you christers were big into the stoning stuff
> 
> 
> For touching Mount Sinai
> Whosoever toucheth the mount shall be surely put to death. Exodus 19:13
> For taking "accursed things"
> Achan ... took of the accursed thing. ... And all Israel stoned him with stones, and burned them with fire, after they had stoned them with stones. ... So the LORD turned from the fierceness of his anger. Joshua 7:1-26
> For cursing or blaspheming
> And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him. Leviticus 24:16
> For adultery (including urban rape victims who fail to scream loud enough)
> If a damsel that is a virgin be betrothed unto an husband, and a man find her in the city, and lie with her; Then ye shall bring them both out unto the gate of that city, and ye shall stone them with stones that they die; the damsel, because she cried not, being in the city. Deuteronomy 22:23-24
Click to expand...

And we have stonings in this country when?


----------



## Gracie

Eventually we will if Sharia is allowed here. Right?


----------



## Katzndogz

Yes it is barbaric.  Yes it is cruel and evil.  As we have found over and over again we cannot force all those barbaric, cruel ad n evil people to live like we want them to live.  Especially since we won't listen to the Muslims trying to change it.  If we were really concerned we would  not have a university that stopped Hirsi Ali  from talking about it.  

How many muslim controlled countries are there?  Not just in the middle east but all over the world?   We cannot declare war on the peoples of all those countries because we don't like the way they run their own lives.


----------



## Gracie

I do not like how they run their own lives, but I agree that it really is none of our business what they do to keep people downtrodden...or mass genocide over a religion. However.....if it ever comes HERE and adopted for THIS country....then I do have a right to voice my thoughts on it just as I have a right to voice my thoughts on what they do over there. We all have that right.  For now, anyway.


----------



## Gracie

So..if Sharia is allowed here....will stonings take place?


----------



## AntiParty

RandallFlagg said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:
> 
> City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report
> 
> 
> You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.
> 
> Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.
> 
> So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about last election when Republicans were CERTAIN Iran had a Nuke?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Question for you: How certain are you EXACTLY that they don't have one? I mean seriously. I had a very high security clearance while in the Army - I have been inside places that most of you would not have a clue even existed - yet they do. Point being, I haven't been in the Army since the late 80s.
> 
> I PROMISE you that I have no idea whether or not they have a device or not but it wouldn't surprise me in the least if they had already developed one. Is it possible to hide such a development? Give me a break.....of course it is.
Click to expand...


When it comes to WAR, don't you think *you* should be certain? We have seen this play out before haven't we?  Or did you learn NOTHING from Iraq? We know Pakistan has 100+ nukes but we wanted to go to war with Iran before proof of ONE nuke!

And here is YOUR lesson;

2006, Iran "Freedom and Support Act".............
Iran Freedom and Support Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^Just like the Patriot Act, this bill had nothing to do with it's title. But don't get me started on "Soft" titles. The bill states, "The Iran Freedom Support Act (Pub.L. 109293, 120 Stat. 1344, H.R. 6198, enacted September 30, 2006) is an Act of Congress that appropriated $10 million and directed the President of the United States to spend that money in support of groups opposed to the Iranian government. Opponents claimed the bill was a first step towards a US-led invasion of the country.[1][2]

In short, the bill spent $10M of your money to find out ways to overturn the Iran Government. 

Almost a year later, this happens; 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXS3vW47mOE]The Plan -- according to U.S. General Wesley Clark (Ret.) - YouTube[/ame]
This wasn't supposed to hit the public. But even though it did, the public fails to believe this man even though most of this has happened and is happening. 

Many of these "non-wars" happened by the use of CIA jackals;
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq-ZmatOlvs]How CIA Kills Countries - YouTube[/ame]

Today, we are in this position; 






STRANGE how Iran surrounded us with military force huh? Are you still scared? Or do you understand now that Big Gov. is using Media to make you think Iran is a "big threat" because they *MIGHT have one nuke, maybe not.........................*

Here is _A Time-Lapse Map of Every Nuclear Explosion Since 1945_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY]A Time-Lapse Map of Every Nuclear Explosion Since 1945 - by Isao Hashimoto - YouTube[/ame]

After all of this information.........I'm curious where your head is.


----------



## freedombecki

Steinlight said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Liverpool nuke the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Soros already decimated banks there with malice aforethought. Aren't you haters ever satisfied that you have damaged American allies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope he decimates a couple more countries, then maybe people will wake up
Click to expand...

Puhleezze--slavery to master George Soros! Oh, Yeah, that'll be the day won't it. I'll fight you tooth and nail against such a decimation for undeserved power over humanity.


----------



## Steinlight

freedombecki said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Soros already decimated banks there with malice aforethought. Aren't you haters ever satisfied that you have damaged American allies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he decimates a couple more countries, then maybe people will wake up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puhleezze--slavery to master George Soros! Oh, Yeah, that'll be the day won't it. I'll fight you tooth and nail against such a decimation for undeserved power over humanity.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Soros and others control the West lock stock and barrel. At the moment, the only people in the Western World(if you include Eastern Europe in that definition) resisting are those in Donetsk, Luhansk and Odessa resisting the Pro-EU pro-NATO puppet government in Kiev.


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> Uh yea, don't know if you want to be using this guy as a example to validate your opinion...



Strange how the actual wording of Louis CK is in the VIDEO above yet you chose to post a meme made by ...........probably you........but maybe someone else. 

Nice try, but you failed kiddo.

I'm curious why you would resort to lies to be correct in politics..............DON'T YOU WANT WHAT IS BEST FOR THE COUNTRY AND NOT WHAT IS BEST FOR THE DEBATE?


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yea, don't know if you want to be using this guy as a example to validate your opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how the actual wording of Louis CK is in the VIDEO above yet you chose to post a meme made by ...........probably you........but maybe someone else.
> 
> Nice try, but you failed kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh yea, go back to your online underage chats. You've been exposed pervert.
Click to expand...


Louis CK never said this. You created the MEME. I already posted the video of him talking about this. 

I'm curious why you are still battling me on the topic. Actual words vs. MEME = Actual video words (Winner)

Not too swift are ya kiddo.

Here it is again, argue that your home made MEME is true vs this video


----------



## Steinlight




----------



## Steinlight

Go back to your Occupy Wall Street rally you hippy. You obviously can't handle the heat here.


This is a great video for the pro-segregation movement.


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> AntiParty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yea, don't know if you want to be using this guy as a example to validate your opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how the actual wording of Louis CK is in the VIDEO above yet you chose to post a meme made by ...........probably you........but maybe someone else.
> 
> Nice try, but you failed kiddo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh yea, go back to your online underage chats. You've been exposed pervert.
Click to expand...


I'm actually laughing out loud at this point. I didn't read the second MEME you created until just now. OMG dude.....

You stated "If you tell people what they already think, they will clap loudly"

But then you go onto state that, "It's really risk free once you build up an audience that  confuses pandering with humor"

So I'm curious,............If people find it funny, why is it pandering? It's all phyllisophical humor. You are correct, It's a bias topic (in politics) where EVERYONE can relate to each side. 

It's pandering to the weak minded in hopes they will wake up and stop the hate if it's pandering at all. Just live your life and stop hating others. That's all.


----------



## freedombecki

Londoner said:


> In order to seize _necessary_ resources in foreign lands, we must call the the people sitting atop those resources barbaric. But we cannot merely seize resources, we need a justification for "intervention". We need to construct a national security context ("Iran has nukes") and/or a humanitarian context (Iran's people must be saved from evil leadership). Study history. This is how superpowers take care of their needs.
> 
> This is not to say the OP's story is untrue. I believe it is very true. However, our desire to point our the barbarism of others greases the wheels of our foreign policy. And right now our foreign policy must protect our economy from being destroyed by oil scarcity. Don't tell this to Talk Radio Republicans; most of them have no idea how vital oil availability and prices are to the American and global economy. This is why they didn't understand British middle eastern policy, nor the American one that followed.


America is sitting on more oil than all the Arab countries put together. 

 [ame=http://youtu.be/ou_aFtvGGhM]Bakken: The Biggest Oil Find in U.S. History - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://youtu.be/S2OJTIKdijc]Among Biggest Oil Finds in USA - Montana & North Dakota - YouTube[/ame]

 [ame=http://youtu.be/HEi0b7CFDHI]Unemployed? Go to North Dakota!! Oil Fracking jobs GALORE!!- MSN Money - YouTube[/ame]

 Just think, "Boom, BOOM!" 
 [ame=http://youtu.be/4m48GqaOz90]The Black Eyed Peas - Boom Boom Pow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> Go back to your Occupy Wall Street rally you hippy. You obviously can't handle the heat here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYWvpk4DUTo
> 
> This is a great video for the pro-segregation movement.



Poor kid is mad. He thinks he is winning the debate without any facts

I hold all the facts on this topic and you are losing, not me. 

But your projection is funny.


----------



## freedombecki

Steinlight said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope he decimates a couple more countries, then maybe people will wake up
> 
> 
> 
> Puhleezze--slavery to master George Soros! Oh, Yeah, that'll be the day won't it. I'll fight you tooth and nail against such a decimation for undeserved power over humanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, Soros and others control the West lock stock and barrel. At the moment, the only people in the Western World(if you include Eastern Europe in that definition) resisting are those in Donetsk, Luhansk and Odessa resisting the Pro-EU pro-NATO puppet government in Kiev.
Click to expand...

 Won't do a dead man any good. The future will belong to other people in the not too distant future, and not all of them will have similar ambitions to be such a control freak as someone who plays God damaging people as faithful to goodness as Great Britain, Long live the Queen.


----------



## Steinlight

Louis CK is phyllisophical humor with facts

Fuckin goon city in here tonight, lol at this sperg.


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> Go back to your Occupy Wall Street rally you hippy. You obviously can't handle the heat here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYWvpk4DUTo
> 
> This is a great video for the pro-segregation movement.



P.S. I saw that documentary made by toothless bikers......

We actually DO get taxed more than the Rich do. If you haven't got to that step yet, you are REALLY far behind and have no sense in fighting for American Liberty. 

Just research Corporations that don't pay taxes. I'm done with children like you. What forum am I on? I thought I was on an educated one. This is pathetic. 

Listen kid. Coroprations spend "2 million" on a politician and they save 42 million in taxes" YOU need to catch up with politics today, it's ALL $$$ driven.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/10/23/big-companies-pay-no-taxes/2480281/


----------



## AntiParty

NOTHING should embarrass America today more than this post/thread. 

The weakest minds in America are here driven by Fox News.


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> Louis CK is phyllisophical humor with facts
> 
> Fuckin goon city in here tonight, lol at this sperg.



Name what you don't agree with kiddo. 

This is a debate forum. Just simply saying "he is stupid" seems childish to me.


----------



## Steinlight

LOL, your attempt to "wake people up, man!" has failed. How does that make you feel?

Go to some community college seminar, homo.


----------



## Steinlight

AntiParty said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to your Occupy Wall Street rally you hippy. You obviously can't handle the heat here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYWvpk4DUTo
> 
> This is a great video for the pro-segregation movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I saw that documentary made by toothless bikers......
> 
> We actually DO get taxed more than the Rich do. If you haven't got to that step yet, you are REALLY far behind and have no sense in fighting for American Liberty.
> 
> Just research Corporations that don't pay taxes. I'm done with children like you. What forum am I on? I thought I was on an educated one. This is pathetic.
> 
> Listen kid. Coroprations spend "2 million" on a politician and they save 42 million in taxes" YOU need to catch up with politics today, it's ALL $$$ driven.
> 
> Large companies find ways to a zero tax rate
Click to expand...


geez how long are you going to rant and rave about shit no one cares about?


----------



## AntiParty

Steinlight said:


> LOL, your attempt to "wake people up, man!" has failed. How does that make you feel?
> 
> Go to some community college seminar, homo.



^ 

Professional attitude when introduced to a brainy debate? 

Why not debate me on the topic instead of calling me a "homo" like a 12 year old?

Waking people up DOES require the people to be mature. I'm sorry you are behind in class kiddo.

I'll debate you on topic and win 100% of the time because I know politics and facts. "You are stuipid" is not a valid argument here kid.


----------



## Steinlight

AntiParty said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, your attempt to "wake people up, man!" has failed. How does that make you feel?
> 
> Go to some community college seminar, homo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Professional attitude when introduced to a brainy debate?
> 
> Why not debate me on the topic instead of calling me a "homo" like a 12 year old?
> 
> Waking people up DOES require the people to be mature. I'm sorry you are behind in class kiddo.
> 
> I'll debate you on topic and win 100% of the time because I know politics and facts. "You are stuipid" is not a valid argument here kid.
Click to expand...


Christ, your unhinged...

Maybe one day and calm down, realizing your wasted your life rambling this inane shitlibbery, I hope for your sake, and for everyone that has to deal with your whining in real life, that is the case.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .



Except she DIDN'T, psycho-boy.  She was tortured until she confessed, then "convicted" in a kangaroo court conducted in a language she did not speak.  I could get you to confess to anything I wanted if I tortured you long enough!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
Click to expand...


Won't speak for Fakey, but I (and most sane people) are against the pedophile Mohammed's murder cult of Islam!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Gracie said:


> Sunni..this is the part where you and I bump heads. I totally do NOT believe you could actually accept a woman being tortured with NINETY NINE lashes and NOT confess just to make the pain stop...then stoned and you would join in as you once said before a few years back.  Cuz if I believed you would do that..then...I just don't know what to say. Some trials are flat out agendas. Some are just flat out stupid..like flogging a girl or stoning a woman for being raped. That is barbaric. And you think it is fine? Really?



You need to understand one thing: *he is psychopathic*.  It is that simple.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .



First of all, I notice the punishment for men for adultery is much lighter.  Why is that?

Second of all, they beat her based on accusations.  She confessed after 99 lashes.  You would probably confess to kidnapping the Lindberg baby after 99 lashes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Steinlight said:


> I hope Muslims take over America and put all neo cons adulterers faggots and shitlibs like guno in prison.
> 
> Stone them and save the bullets good on Iran



And I would happily accept my execution for shooting as many of the traitors who put Sharia law in full effect in the US.


----------



## Sunni Man

I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.

Most likely the article has it wrong.

And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .


----------



## WinterBorn

Steinlight said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adultery is a woman's rights issue now? lol.
Click to expand...


Really?  This is the level of your reading comprehension?

No one said adultery is a women's rights issue.  But women being tortured based on rumors certainly is a women's rights issue.

And very often the man gets 20 lashes and the woman is executed for adultery.  But I guess that is ok with you too.


----------



## WinterBorn

RandallFlagg said:


> Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:
> 
> City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report
> 
> 
> You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.
> 
> Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.
> 
> So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......



Try checking the source before you believe the worst.

From:snopes.com: City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law

"Claim:   Dearborn, Michigan, has become the first U.S. city to implement Sharia law.

	FALSE"

"By the following day links and excerpts referencing this article were being circulated via social media, with many of those who encountered the item mistaking it for a genuine news article. However, the article was just a bit of satire from the National Report, a web site that publishes outrageous fictional stories such as "IRS Plans to Target Leprechauns Next," "Boy Scouts Announce Boobs Merit Badge," and "New CDC Study Indicates Pets of Gay Couples Worse at Sports, Better at Fashion Than Pets of Straight Couples.""


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> And I would happily accept my execution for shooting as many of the traitors who put Sharia law in full effect in the US.


No need to advocate any form of violence.

Sharia Law will become part of the landscape long after you and I have left the earth.

Little by little, decade after decade...... one court ruling here and there......and a law passed every now and then.

And before you know it......Sharia Law will be the law of the land.

All nice and legal and nary a shot fired in anger.   .


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> So..if Sharia is allowed here....will stonings take place?



And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.


----------



## WinterBorn

Steinlight said:


>



I guess it is handier to just make shit up and claim someone said it, huh?

Liars like you, imho, are more dangerous than the mullahs.


----------



## zeke

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I notice the punishment for men for adultery is much lighter.  Why is that?
> 
> Second of all, they beat her based on accusations.  She confessed after 99 lashes.  You would probably confess to kidnapping the Lindberg baby after 99 lashes.
Click to expand...


I am surprised that the Iranians haven't embraced the idea of water boarding as a  great way to get people to admit to whatever. It worked for us. Right? Maybe we could send one of our rendition teams to Iran to show them our "better way of torture".

Winter, you wouldn't object if they water boarded this woman till she confessed. Would you?


----------



## zeke

We should all be mad at Bob Dylan. He is the one who wrote that "everybody must get stoned".
Wtf was he talking about?


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..if Sharia is allowed here....will stonings take place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.

We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.

So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .



But if she was innocent, she would have been punished anyway. You know that, Sunni. They were never going to be on her side.


----------



## Sunni Man

Noomi said:


> But if she was innocent, she would have been punished anyway. You know that, Sunni.


That's silly.

She had a trial in order to prove her guilt or innocence.

If she was proven innocent......the woman would have been set free.    .


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if she was innocent, she would have been punished anyway. You know that, Sunni.
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> 
> She had a trial in order to prove her guilt or innocence.
> 
> If she was proven innocent......the woman would have been set free.    .
Click to expand...


You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?


----------



## Sunni Man

Noomi said:


> You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?


Yes


----------



## jon_berzerk

Noomi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if she was innocent, she would have been punished anyway. You know that, Sunni.
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> 
> She had a trial in order to prove her guilt or innocence.
> 
> If she was proven innocent......the woman would have been set free.    .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?
Click to expand...


in cases of rape 

as long as the woman has 4 witnesses that it was a rape 

she will be found innocent


----------



## Noomi

jon_berzerk said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's silly.
> 
> She had a trial in order to prove her guilt or innocence.
> 
> If she was proven innocent......the woman would have been set free.    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in cases of rape
> 
> as long as the woman has 4 witnesses that it was a rape
> 
> she will be found innocent
Click to expand...


And that is not likely.


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


When?


----------



## Theowl32

Muslims are scumbags.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Noomi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and I both know that she was going to be found guilty. Has any woman ever been found innocent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in cases of rape
> 
> as long as the woman has 4 witnesses that it was a rape
> 
> she will be found innocent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that is not likely.
Click to expand...


the good news she would not be convicted of adultery 

the bad news she still might be stoned to death for being in public 

without an escort


----------



## I.P.Freely

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..if Sharia is allowed here....will stonings take place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.
> 
> We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.
> 
> So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..
Click to expand...

any form of the death penalty is state sanction murder, and you seek to justify it by using the great satan as an exemplar. I think you are an IDF plant.


----------



## Theowl32

I.P.Freely said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.
> 
> We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.
> 
> So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any form of the death penalty is state sanction murder, and you seek to justify it by using the great satan as an exemplar. I think you are an IDF plant.
Click to expand...


Oh God, here we go. A liberal folks, who pretends to care....

A man was granted a stay of execution in Oklahoma cause the process of execution for a person that murdered, raped and buried a 19 year old ALIVE took too long. 

The Fat N word that was granted a stay raped and murdered an 11 month year old girl. 

I fucking hate liberals.


----------



## strollingbones

could you put a graphic warning on this? the pic was a bit much

but in all fairness how many in this thread objecting to this ...would support stoning an abortion doctor or a woman who has had an abortion....


----------



## Sunni Man

Funny thing.

It's estimated that China executes 10,000 people for various crimes every year; usually by a shot to the back of the head.

Yet there isn't any uproar over it......in fact there is hardly a peep.

Then again, it's not a muslim country......so no big deal.

But 1 woman in a muslim country faces the death penalty and the media is all over the story.

And the moral outrage of the people in the U.S. is deafening.

Go figure..........


----------



## Theowl32

strollingbones said:


> could you put a graphic warning on this? the pic was a bit much
> 
> but in all fairness how many in this thread objecting to this ...would support stoning an abortion doctor or a woman who has had an abortion....



****A liberal propaganda ALERT*********

********Obfuscation******


----------



## Noomi

Sunni Man said:


> Funny thing.
> 
> It's estimated that China executes 10,000 people for various crimes every year; usually by a shot to the back of the head.
> 
> Yet there isn't any uproar over it......in fact there is hardly a peep.
> 
> Then again, it's not a muslim country......so no big deal.
> 
> But 1 woman in a muslim country faces the death penalty and the media is all over the story.
> 
> And the moral outrage of the people in the U.S. is deafening.
> 
> Go figure..........



I am opposed to the death penalty, as you know, Sunni. However, a shot to the head will kill you instantly. There is no suffering. With stoning, death is slow, and very painful. There is a hug difference, and I know you can see it.


----------



## Theowl32

Sunni Man said:


> Funny thing.
> 
> It's estimated that China executes 10,000 people for various crimes every year; usually by a shot to the back of the head.
> 
> Yet there isn't any uproar over it......in fact there is hardly a peep.
> 
> Then again, it's not a muslim country......so no big deal.
> 
> But 1 woman in a muslim country faces the death penalty and the media is all over the story.
> 
> And the moral outrage of the people in the U.S. is deafening.
> 
> Go figure..........



Oh really scumbag? You do not think there are any protests for human rights in China?


----------



## Sunni Man

Neither of your pictures were taken in China.

The english words on the signs are a dead give away.    .      


.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .



And what punishment would the man receive?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would happily accept my execution for shooting as many of the traitors who put Sharia law in full effect in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to advocate any form of violence.
> 
> Sharia Law will become part of the landscape long after you and I have left the earth.
> 
> Little by little, decade after decade...... one court ruling here and there......and a law passed every now and then.
> 
> And before you know it......Sharia Law will be the law of the land.
> 
> All nice and legal and nary a shot fired in anger.   .
Click to expand...


Which is why Islam needs to be stopped by any means necessary, up to and including genocide.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what punishment would the man receive?
Click to expand...

Don't know.....don't care.    .


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So..if Sharia is allowed here....will stonings take place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.
> 
> We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.
> 
> So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..
Click to expand...


Let's start with you!  I'll even bring the truckload of rocks and a Bobcat!


----------



## Jarlaxle

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what punishment would the man receive?
Click to expand...


Probably a $25 fine.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And sharia law can only come here if we dismantled the US Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.
> 
> We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.
> 
> So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's start with you!  I'll even bring the truckload of rocks and a Bobcat!
Click to expand...


*truckload of rocks*

sharia law has specs on that 

the stones are not to be too big 

or too small


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> could you put a graphic warning on this? the pic was a bit much


The OP's picture is an old and badly done photoshop that has been around for years.  .


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what punishment would the man receive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know.....don't care.    .
Click to expand...


I'm sure you don't.    But the men usually get much lighter sentences.  In fact, there are cases where the women were stoned to death and the men received lashes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I would happily accept my execution for shooting as many of the traitors who put Sharia law in full effect in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to advocate any form of violence.
> 
> Sharia Law will become part of the landscape long after you and I have left the earth.
> 
> Little by little, decade after decade...... one court ruling here and there......and a law passed every now and then.
> 
> And before you know it......Sharia Law will be the law of the land.
> 
> All nice and legal and nary a shot fired in anger.   .
Click to expand...


Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.

And the stricter religious laws tend to lose to the more enlightened ways.  There may be a few enclaves wanting Sharia Law, but it will not become the rule.


----------



## Darkwind

Sunni Man said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
Click to expand...

So, you're a liar as well.

The CITIZENS of Iran do not make the laws or have a say in the laws.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.


Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.

They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .


----------



## Mr Natural

A sick, twisted culture.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .
Click to expand...


Of course they are.


----------



## Mr Natural

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .
Click to expand...



They have to say that otherwise they'd be stoned to death.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they are.
Click to expand...

That's because they are mothers and see how decadent and morally depraved America has become.

And can easily see that Sharia Law provides a moral framework for their children as they grow towards adulthood.    .


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because they are mothers and see how decadent and morally depraved America has become.
> 
> And can easily see that Sharia Law provides a moral framework for their children as they grow towards adulthood.    .
Click to expand...


It sure does.  It also provides a way for men to control everything about the lives of their women.

And it allows them to commit adultery and receive a much lighter sentence than the woman they were doing it with.

They probably also see that muslim families that relocate to the West have two standards.  The men dress and act like westerners, while the women must maintain the same standards regardless of where they live.

And if a woman is raped, and there are only 3 witnesses, then SHE is punished.  That is as barbaric as it gets.


----------



## The T

Steinlight said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adultery is a woman's rights issue now? lol.
Click to expand...

 They get stoned if they are raped...you know...NOT their fault?
 And yes under their laws women are second class citizens. Try and think.

 Try again son.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> They probably also see that muslim families that relocate to the West have two standards.  The men dress and act like westerners, while the women must maintain the same standards regardless of where they live.


Which proves my point.

The men have to work and need to dress in western style attire for their job.

But the women are allowed to stay home and raise the children to be good muslims.

And still dress like a conservative muslim women.   .


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably also see that muslim families that relocate to the West have two standards.  The men dress and act like westerners, while the women must maintain the same standards regardless of where they live.
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves my point.
> 
> The men have to work and need to dress in western style attire for their job.
> 
> But the women are allowed to stay home and raise the children to be good muslims.
> 
> And still dress like a conservative muslim women.   .
Click to expand...


The men choose how they dress.  Women do not have that option.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> The men choose how they dress.  Women do not have that option.


Incorrect

Here in America muslim women have the option as to how they want to dress.

Most choose to follow their religion and dress accordingly.   ..


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The men choose how they dress.  Women do not have that option.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect
> 
> Here in America muslim women have the option as to how they want to dress.
> 
> Most choose to follow their religion and dress accordingly.   ..
Click to expand...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/saudiarabia/1387874/15-girls-die-as-zealots-drive-them-into-blaze.html

I bet these 15 girls didn't choose to burn to death because they did not have the proper coverings.

Your pretense that muslims to not treat women as possessions or second-class citizens is an obvious lie.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> I bet these 15 girls didn't choose to burn to death because they did not have the proper coverings.
> 
> Your pretense that muslims to not treat women as possessions or second-class citizens is an obvious lie.


If you remember, we were talking about muslim women in America.

What they do in other countries isn't my business.   .


----------



## Katzndogz

The T said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
Click to expand...


They are protesting Hirsi Ali for daring to tell the truth.   NOW is more interested in shutting up the women that have been abused under Islamic law.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet these 15 girls didn't choose to burn to death because they did not have the proper coverings.
> 
> Your pretense that muslims to not treat women as possessions or second-class citizens is an obvious lie.
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, we were talking about muslim women in America.
> 
> What they do in other countries isn't my business.   .
Click to expand...


Aren't those laws the same laws we are discussing?

Funny how you think gays & lesbians marrying is your business, but officials of your faith murdering young girls is not your business.

I think your response of "...isn't my business" is simply a dodge.


----------



## Sunni Man

Katzndogz said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> America should stay out of it. It is none of America's business.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually? Human rights, LIBERTY is everyone's business...and ours and why WE have a Diplomatic Corps...
> 
> I wonder where is the NOW gang on this for Women's rights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are protesting Hirsi Ali for daring to tell the truth.   NOW is more interested in shutting up the women that have been abused under Islamic law.
Click to expand...

Hirsi Ali hasn't ever told the truth.   ..    

She got kicked out of Denmark for lying about her past in order to enter the country.   

Reporters had found out that her "tale of woe" was just a huge lie.   ..


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet these 15 girls didn't choose to burn to death because they did not have the proper coverings.
> 
> Your pretense that muslims to not treat women as possessions or second-class citizens is an obvious lie.
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, we were talking about muslim women in America.
> 
> What they do in other countries isn't my business.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't those laws the same laws we are discussing?
> 
> Funny how you think gays & lesbians marrying is your business, but officials of your faith murdering young girls is not your business.
> 
> I think your response of "...isn't my business" is simply a dodge.
Click to expand...

Again, my opposition to faggots marrying was in reference to American homos.

What they do in other countries basically is not my business.

Please try to focus........


----------



## auditor0007

Sunni Man said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
Click to expand...


That is the difference between a great country like the US and a barbaric country such as Iran.  We live in a country that protects even the minority.  If the majority of people believe it is proper to spit in your face, does that make it right?  There was a time when the majority of people believed Blacks should not be able to eat in the same restaurant as a white person.  Did that make it right?  Just because the majority of a certain people believe that a woman should be stoned for committing adultery, which in many cases actually means being raped, doesn't make it right or moral.  It truly is amazing how easy it is to brainwash people into believing the stupidest shit.  You are proof of this.


----------



## Sunni Man

auditor0007 said:


> That is the difference between a great country like the US and a barbaric country such as Iran.


Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.

Just saying........


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you remember, we were talking about muslim women in America.
> 
> What they do in other countries isn't my business.   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those laws the same laws we are discussing?
> 
> Funny how you think gays & lesbians marrying is your business, but officials of your faith murdering young girls is not your business.
> 
> I think your response of "...isn't my business" is simply a dodge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, my opposition to faggots marrying was in reference to American homos.
> 
> What they do in other countries basically is not my business.
> 
> Please try to focus........
Click to expand...


I am focused.  It is quite clear that you will not speak against your faith, despite it being a refuge for murderers and misogynists.  But you feel free to speak about a lesbian trio in Mass. that has absolutely no effect on your life.

And your justification for the difference between calling right or wrong is geography?  lol


----------



## The T

WinterBorn said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those laws the same laws we are discussing?
> 
> Funny how you think gays & lesbians marrying is your business, but officials of your faith murdering young girls is not your business.
> 
> I think your response of "...isn't my business" is simply a dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, my opposition to faggots marrying was in reference to American homos.
> 
> What they do in other countries basically is not my business.
> 
> Please try to focus........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am focused. *It is quite clear that you will not speak against your faith, despite it being a refuge for murderers and misogynists*. But you feel free to speak about a lesbian trio in Mass. that has absolutely no effect on your life.
> 
> And your justification for the difference between calling right or wrong is geography? lol
Click to expand...

 
 Lest a _fatwa _be issued against him.


----------



## Steven_R

Iran beating a confession out of a rape victim and then stoning her to death for that is just kind of sucky, but telling some college gal to buy her own birth control pills is the real War on Women.


----------



## Sunni Man

WinterBorn said:


> I am focused.  It is quite clear that you will not speak against your faith, despite it being a refuge for murderers and misogynists.  But you feel free to speak about a lesbian trio in Mass. that has absolutely no effect on your life.
> 
> And your justification for the difference between calling right or wrong is geography?  lol


What happens in China, India, Egypt, Germany, Peru, or any other country, regardless of their religion, has no bearing on my life.

But what happens here in the U.S. does impact my life.

This trio of mentally ill women are just more debasing of my societies values and it's morals.

So yes, I does affect me.    .


----------



## Gracie

Wow Sunni. Just...wow.

Sorry, but I think the rift has gone too far for me. You have not crossed the line..you bulldozed over it.


----------



## Sunni Man

Gracie said:


> Wow Sunni. Just...wow.
> 
> Sorry, but I think the rift has gone too far for me. You have not crossed the line..you bulldozed over it.


Sorry bout that......should I take it down a notch??   .


----------



## The T

steven_r said:


> iran beating a confession out of a rape victim and then stoning her to death for that is just kind of sucky, but telling some college gal to buy her own birth control pills is the real war on women.



Yep. ^^


----------



## Gracie

Your avi is insulting. You are just too far gone for me. Notch it up or down..doesn't matter to me anymore.

And with that, I will bid you adieu as someone I thought had some sense and compassion.

That is all.


----------



## Gracie

> Quote: Originally Posted by steven_r  View Post
> iran beating a confession out of a rape victim and then stoning her to death for that is just kind of sucky, but telling some college gal to buy her own birth control pills is the real war on women.




Kinda like the salem witch trials. Hold them under water, weighted by rocks. If they drowned...they were not witches. If they came to the surface, the devil cut them loose and then they were board pressed. Know what board pressing it? They lay a door on her then pile it with stones so she is slowly squashed to death. Or burned at the stake.


----------



## Sunni Man

I love Chef Ramsey's TV show......being British, it sounds like something he would say.  .   

But just for you Gracie.....I will change my avie.   .


----------



## Katzndogz

auditor0007 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> 
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the difference between a great country like the US and a barbaric country such as Iran.  We live in a country that protects even the minority.  If the majority of people believe it is proper to spit in your face, does that make it right?  There was a time when the majority of people believed Blacks should not be able to eat in the same restaurant as a white person.  Did that make it right?  Just because the majority of a certain people believe that a woman should be stoned for committing adultery, which in many cases actually means being raped, doesn't make it right or moral.  It truly is amazing how easy it is to brainwash people into believing the stupidest shit.  You are proof of this.
Click to expand...


Stoning a woman for adultery is not right, or moral, neither is executing someone who is gay for being gay.  However, we do not get to impose our notions of right and wrong on another people.   Not any more than another people gets to impose their notions of right and wrong on us.


----------



## hoosier88

GHook93 said:


> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wom...iran-could-it-happen-here?cid=taboola_inbound
Click to expand...



This image shows up a lot in threads arguing against stoning women.  Fine & dandy, I agree with the sentiment.  However, this photo is from more-or-less performance art protesting against such stonings, held in Belgium, as I recall (search "Islamic stoning" in Bing, under *images* - it comes up quickly.)  It's a very popular image, often tightly cropped so that you can't see the incongruity of people in suits & ordinary street attire walking by, & paying no attention to the subject.

The point being that in protests of these practices, it's important to get the details right.  Personally, I think the image isn't very convincing, the blood & stones don't look quite right to me.  But I'm not a* guerrilla *street artist, so I may be wrong.  Nonetheless, if you want to convince people about your cause, you need to get this kind of stuff right.


----------



## Katzndogz

hoosier88 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/article/wom...iran-could-it-happen-here?cid=taboola_inbound
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows up a lot in threads arguing against stoning women.  Fine & dandy, I agree with the sentiment.  However, this photo is from more-or-less performance art protesting against such stonings, held in Belgium, as I recall (search "Islamic stoning" in Bing, under *images* - it comes up quickly.)  It's a very popular image, often tightly cropped so that you can't see the incongruity of people in suits & ordinary street attire walking by, & paying no attention to the subject.
> 
> The point being that in protests of these practices, it's important to get the details right.  Personally, I think the image isn't very convincing, the blood & stones don't look quite right to me.  But I'm not a* guerrilla *street artist, so I may be wrong.  Nonetheless, if you want to convince people about your cause, you need to get this kind of stuff right.
Click to expand...



The photo is obviously a dramatization of an actual event.   It is doubtful that western sensibilities would tolerate an actual depiction which is quite bloody.  

Since this is the way the people in these countries have decided to live there is almost no way for the west to stop such self determination.    Britian successfully stopped the practice of suttee in India.  Not by wishing and hoping but by going in there, colonizing the country and setting up a colonial government.   Western nations no longer replace governments with colonial governors.    We protest instead which isn't nearly as effective.


----------



## Gracie

The photo has been manipulated. Stoning looks much..MUCH worse. Think Christ after his torturing. But with eyeballs hanging down on cheeks, chunks of skull missing, mouth bashed in with teeth laying all around her and she is still alive. So they take a smoke break, then start in again with the rocks until she is finally dead. Then they dig her back up and drag her off for the wild animals to feast on to where nothing is left but bones.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some think that one of judges needs to be kidnapped, taken to a remote island, and whatever happens to the woman should happen to him as it its recorded then sent to the social media.
> 
> Yes, the people of the world have a moral and ethical authority to render judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Won't speak for Fakey, but I (and most sane people) are against the pedophile Mohammed's murder cult of Islam!
Click to expand...


Anybody who makes a suggestion "about law and order" in the context of this case would have supported the Third Reich's murder judiciary and their courts


----------



## The T

Gracie said:


> The photo has been manipulated. Stoning looks much..MUCH worse. Think Christ after his torturing. But with eyeballs hanging down on cheeks, chunks of skull missing, mouth bashed in with teeth laying all around her and she is still alive. So they take a smoke break, then start in again with the rocks until she is finally dead. Then they dig her back up and drag her off for the wild animals to feast on to where nothing is left but bones.


Yep. The REAL WAR on Women...let's hear it for Sharia Law...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> I seriously doubt she was lashed until she confessed.........Sharia Law doesn't work that way.
> 
> Most likely the article has it wrong.
> 
> And the lashes were part of the punishment after her conviction.   .



Most likely Sunni is defending the indefensible.

When Muslim law works like it is in this case, then it makes Islam a murder cult.

No different than the Inquisition rendered the Catholic Church a murder cult for centuries.

Or Mormonism's blood atonement for a decade.

Or the evangelicals who will grant no abortion at all and let the mother die.

They are all murder cults.


----------



## hoosier88

Gracie said:


> *The photo has been manipulated*. Stoning looks much..MUCH worse. Think Christ after his torturing. But with eyeballs hanging down on cheeks, chunks of skull missing, mouth bashed in with teeth laying all around her and she is still alive. So they take a smoke break, then start in again with the rocks until she is finally dead. Then they dig her back up and drag her off for the wild animals to feast on to where nothing is left but bones.



(My bold)

No, it's a real photo, right enough.  It dates to 2012, but it's staged.  It was protesting Islamic stoning.  My objection is that in cleaning up the imagery to make it more palatable to Western tastes - & make is easier to see on US TV - as we have to be shielded against such violence (unless it's *Chucky*, or *Rambo*, or *Rocky*, or ...)

Anyway, the point is that if all we're going to put up in protest media coverage is a cleaned-up fake depiction, you might as well just post a nice slogan & call it a day.  There aren't any easy answers to fixing this problem.  But if we're too squeamish to even face reality - @ a safe distance, & mediated by our favorite electronic interface to the World - then I question the point to even airing the story.  

Should people be offended?  I say Yes - Offhand, I think we should invite any women who wish to leave behind this aspect of their culture to join us in the US - I suspect that in a few generations that Islam would change its tune in regards to the treatment of women.


----------



## Jarlaxle

jon_berzerk said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stoning is just another form of execution.......neither good or bad.
> 
> We have used hanging, electric chair, gas chamber, lethal injections, and firing squad, over the years in the U.S.
> 
> So death by stoning needs to be given a try.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start with you!  I'll even bring the truckload of rocks and a Bobcat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *truckload of rocks*
> 
> sharia law has specs on that
> 
> the stones are not to be too big
> 
> or too small
Click to expand...


No problem...there is a local quarry that will get me anything from 1/2" to 3-4".


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that.  Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community.   .
Click to expand...


Only because they have never lived under it!


----------



## The T

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that. Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only because they have never lived under it!
Click to expand...

And NEVER will be accepted in this Constitutional Republic.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sunni Man said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the difference between a great country like the US and a barbaric country such as Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.
> 
> Just saying........
Click to expand...


Then move there, bitch!


----------



## The T

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously doubt that. Once the muslim women get a taste of freedom and equality, it will be hard to keep them down.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you don't personally know any muslim women here in America.
> 
> They are some of the strongest supporters for Sharia Law in the Islamic community. .
Click to expand...


Take your Sharia Law and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Jarlaxle

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't speak for Fakey, but I (and most sane people) are against the pedophile Mohammed's murder cult of Islam!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who makes a suggestion "about law and order" in the context of this case would have supported the Third Reich's murder judiciary and their courts
Click to expand...


You mean like many Muslims did, and I suspect Sunni Boy does?


----------



## whitehall

Interesting to note that the "bar scene from Star Wars" aka the UN was outraged that a lethal injection execution in the US was botched but they are silent about the routine abuse of women and horrific executions in Islamic cultures.


----------



## The T

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order?? .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't speak for Fakey, but I (and most sane people) are against the pedophile Mohammed's murder cult of Islam!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody who makes a suggestion "about law and order" in the context of this case would have supported the Third Reich's murder judiciary and their courts
Click to expand...

Uh-huh...and their LAW was a mirror of Sharia. Hitler was fascinated with their culture...another like his...a culture of _DEATH._


----------



## Sunni Man

Jarlaxle said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the difference between a great country like the US and a barbaric country such as Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.
> 
> Just saying........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
Click to expand...

Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .


----------



## Gracie

The day this country embraces stoning is teh day I jump the border into Canada.


----------



## Mr Natural

Sunni Man said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.
> 
> Just saying........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
Click to expand...


You mean stay here and work on turning America into some Islamic shithole like Iran?

Fuck that!


----------



## freedombecki

Gracie said:


> The day this country embraces stoning is teh day I jump the border into Canada.


 Have you heard this, Gracie?

Sharia gains in Canada


----------



## Flopper

GHook93 said:


> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
Click to expand...

This post is a good example of anti-Muslim propaganda.  The story is simply not true.  Even the picture is a fake. The truth is Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani was sentence to death in 1999 in Iran for adultery.  However, she was never executed.  The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002. In 2005, judiciary spokesman said that if lower courts pass a sentence of stoning, it will overturned by a higher court. In early 2013, the Iranian parliament took actions to remove stoning from the penal code. *In March 2014 Ashtiani was pardoned due to good behavior and was released from prison *

The fact is stoning is very rare among the 2 billion Muslims in the world.  In the 9 countries in the world where stoning is legal, there has been only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.  During that time there were over 7,000 people legally executed by other means.

Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sunni Man

Flopper said:


> This post is a good example of anti-Muslim propaganda.  The story is simply not true.  Even the picture is a fake. The truth is Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani was sentence to death in 1999 in Iran for adultery.  However, she was never executed.  The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002. In 2005, judiciary spokesman said that if lower courts pass a sentence of stoning, it will overturned by a higher court. In early 2013, the Iranian parliament took actions to remove stoning from the penal code. In March 2014 Ashtiani was pardoned due to good behavior and was released from prison
> 
> The fact is stoning is very rare among the 2 billion Muslims in the world.  In the 9 countries in the world where stoning is legal, there has been only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.  During that time there were over 7,000 people legally executed by other means.


Be careful Flopper......they get confused easily with facts.   .


----------



## Gracie

freedombecki said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day this country embraces stoning is teh day I jump the border into Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard this, Gracie?
> 
> Sharia gains in Canada
Click to expand...


Sigh.

Well...then I guess if it ever gains a foothold here where asshole stone women to death, I supposed I will wind up dead myself cuz I will do whatever I can to stop it.


----------



## Gracie

> only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.



Only? Well gosh, that sure makes it seem better. *eye roll*


----------



## flacaltenn

*Moderation Message:

Just another reminder -- somewhat late.. 
ANY graphic image of death/violence on the boards 
MUST be accompanied by a RED BOLD Graphic Content WARNING just above the link.
Do NOT use the photo HTML tags (IMG  /IMG) but provide JUST the naked link.

So if your REPLY contains an echo of a previous post with such content, either 
edit it as above OR delete the reference to the image.. 

Thanks,
flacaltenn*


----------



## R.C. Christian

Did they kill her at 4:20?


----------



## 1776

Liberals are too busy attacking Christians here to worry about Islamic nutjobs.


----------



## Flopper

Gracie said:


> only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only? Well gosh, that sure makes it seem better. *eye roll*
Click to expand...

One is too many.  However, the number is actually smaller.  12 of the 26 were Nigerian and were never carried out.  So the actual number is 14.  In modern times, false allegations of stoning has become part of the political agenda of many anti-Muslim political groups. 

People seem to fall for the most obvious propaganda.  Black activist groups in the 20th century painted all white southerns as supporters of lynchings of blacks when in fact very few did.  Germany carries the blame for the Holocaust which was planned and executed by the Nazis.  Yet only 1% of the German people were actually Nazis.  Blaming the many for actions of a few is nothing new.


----------



## Flopper

Gracie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day this country embraces stoning is teh day I jump the border into Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard this, Gracie?
> 
> Sharia gains in Canada
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Well...then I guess if it ever gains a foothold here where asshole stone women to death, I supposed I will wind up dead myself cuz I will do whatever I can to stop it.
Click to expand...

Not to worry it won't.  As long we reject a literal interpretation of the constitution which some conservatives support, it will not be legal to murder people to support ones religious beliefs.


----------



## WinterBorn

Sunni Man said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am focused.  It is quite clear that you will not speak against your faith, despite it being a refuge for murderers and misogynists.  But you feel free to speak about a lesbian trio in Mass. that has absolutely no effect on your life.
> 
> And your justification for the difference between calling right or wrong is geography?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> What happens in China, India, Egypt, Germany, Peru, or any other country, regardless of their religion, has no bearing on my life.
> 
> But what happens here in the U.S. does impact my life.
> 
> This trio of mentally ill women are just more debasing of my societies values and it's morals.
> 
> So yes, I does affect me.    .
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  It has absolutely no effect on your life whatsoever.  They got married.  So what?  That does not change your marriage or my marriage or anyone else's.

And do you think there is any less lesbian or gay sex if we refuse to allow them to marry?

But young girls being murdered is none of your business?  Interesting set of priorities you have.

What about the muslim "honor killings" that have happened in the US?  Is that none of your business too?


----------



## Sunni Man

Flopper said:


> What about the muslim "honor killings" that have happened in the US?  Is that none of your business too?


Why would a crime committed in another state be my business?

I assume it would be the business of the local or state police.   .


----------



## Flopper

Sunni Man said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the muslim "honor killings" that have happened in the US?  Is that none of your business too?
> 
> 
> 
> Why would a crime committed in another state be my business?
> 
> I assume it would be the business of the local or state police.   .
Click to expand...

That quote belongs to WinterBorn. The question is argumentative.  One can argue that a crime perpetrated anywhere in one way or another effects everyone in some small way.  One can also argue that a crime perpetrated against anyone outside of one's immediate environment has no effect on them.  It depends on one's outlook on life.


----------



## Sunni Man

There was a Christian minister in our state who last year murdered his wife in cold blood.

It would be ludicrous to hold all of the Christians world wide accountable for this man's criminal actions.


Yet for some reason people here think all muslim's are responsible for everything done by a muslim person anywhere in the world.     .


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.
> 
> Just saying........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
Click to expand...


And continue to fail more every day


----------



## JakeStarkey

Flopper said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is a good example of anti-Muslim propaganda.  The story is simply not true.  Even the picture is a fake. The truth is Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani was sentence to death in 1999 in Iran for adultery.  However, she was never executed.  The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002. In 2005, judiciary spokesman said that if lower courts pass a sentence of stoning, it will overturned by a higher court. In early 2013, the Iranian parliament took actions to remove stoning from the penal code. *In March 2014 Ashtiani was pardoned due to good behavior and was released from prison *
> 
> The fact is stoning is very rare among the 2 billion Muslims in the world.  In the 9 countries in the world where stoning is legal, there has been only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.  During that time there were over 7,000 people legally executed by other means.
> 
> Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


The judges who authorized the stonings should be put into a deep pit without food or water, and then place a large pane of glass over it with air holes to magnify the sun


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to fail more every day
Click to expand...

Actually, we are making good headway towards our goals.

We have a muslim in the White House.....(well that's what everyone says).   .


----------



## JakeStarkey

1776 said:


> Liberals are too busy attacking Christians here to worry about Islamic nutjobs.



you are a reactionary nutjob


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man is simply amoral.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man is simply amoral.


Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about.   ..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man is simply amoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about.   ..
Click to expand...


I am sure most criminals think that.

I am sure Hitler's henchmen thought that.

. . . until Nuremburg.  Boy, did they cry and whine then.


----------



## Sunni Man

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man is simply amoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure most criminals think that.
> 
> I am sure Hitler's henchmen thought that.
> 
> . . . until Nuremburg.  Boy, did they cry and whine then.
Click to expand...

LOL......you really need to get a life, or a girlfriend, or a dog, or something, Jakey boy.  .


----------



## toastman

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to fail more every day
Click to expand...


By 'change this country' , he means push for Sharia Law.

Sunni Troll has , on many occasions , said he hopes that Sharia Law will be implemented in the U.S. 
His future projection for the U.S is that the Muslim population will grow rapidly and they will start to take over the government and eventually implement Sharia Law. He's a disgusting human being.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure most criminals think that.
> 
> I am sure Hitler's henchmen thought that.
> 
> . . . until Nuremburg.  Boy, did they cry and whine then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL......you really need to get a life, or a girlfriend, or a dog, or something, Jakey boy.  .
Click to expand...


If anyone needs to get a life, it's the scumbag loser who spends his whole day trolling USMB and trashing Jews, Blacks and gays. 
Face it Sunni, you're a massive loser. Every time I open a thread that you're posting in, it seems like everyone posting in it thinks the same thing about you.
Don't you ever get tried of trolling all day long Sunni ??
I mean, you're a grown man. Get a life, go outside, go to your local mosque, stone a woman for committing adultery.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> If anyone needs to get a life, it's the scumbag loser who spends his whole day trolling USMB and trashing Jews, Blacks and gays.
> Face it Sunni, you're a massive loser. Every time I open a thread that you're posting in, it seems like everyone posting in it thinks the same thing about you.
> Don't you ever get tried of trolling all day long Sunni ??
> I mean, you're a grown man. Get a life, go outside, go to your local mosque, stone a woman for committing adultery.


And yet, here you are Toasty troll, spending your day stalking me from thread to thread.   ..


----------



## The T

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man is simply amoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about. ..
Click to expand...

Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.

 Sharia doesn't jive.

 Sorry dude.

 You lose.


----------



## BlindBoo

Steinlight said:


> I hope Muslims take over America and put all neo cons adulterers faggots and shitlibs like guno in prison.
> 
> Stone them and save the bullets good on Iran


----------



## Sunni Man

The T said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man is simply amoral.
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about. ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.
> 
> Sharia doesn't jive.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...

The US Constitution and Sharia Law are perfectly compatible.

Sharia Law is exactly what our nation needs to survive the difficulties of the future.   .


----------



## Sallow

GHook93 said:


> KNB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans don't have any legal or moral authority on the matter of torture and capital punishment.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gwu+torture&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&channel=sb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? We generally put to death monsters that are convicted of murder. Liberals complain when it's inhumane. For the most part we provide a death that is quick and nearly painless. Humane in a way, but we usually only provide it for premeditated murder. Usually it's left for the worst of the worst.
> 
> Here they are sentencing her to a lock and painful execution for adultery.
> 
> 
> If a mental midget like you can't see the difference than shame on you.
> 
> Neg
Click to expand...


Seriously.

Close to 200 years of slavery and defacto Apartheid?

Then?

The disgusting and disgraceful massacre of over 1/2 million Iraqis? Not to mention state sanctioned torture and imprisonment without charge?

And you feel morally superior?


----------



## Sallow

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about. ..
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.
> 
> Sharia doesn't jive.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US Constitution and Sharia Law are perfectly compatible.
> 
> Sharia Law is exactly what our nation needs to survive the difficulties of the future.   .
Click to expand...


Ironic troll is ironically trolling.

Sharia Law and the Constitution are completely incompatible.

But you know that.


----------



## BlindBoo

Sunni Man said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are against law and order??   .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia may be law and order in the minds of animals but it is far from justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The citizens of Iran support this law and it's punishment for adultery or else they would change it.
> 
> I see no reason that it's anyone else's business but the Iranian people.
> 
> But please continue with your self righteous outrage.    .
Click to expand...


It is a barbaric practice that should be banned in all civilized countries.  Religionist should be shunned.


----------



## PixieStix

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.
> 
> Sharia doesn't jive.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution and Sharia Law are perfectly compatible.
> 
> Sharia Law is exactly what our nation needs to survive the difficulties of the future.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic troll is ironically trolling.
> 
> *Sharia Law and the Constitution are completely incompatible.*
> 
> But you know that.
Click to expand...


where have I heard that before? Glad you finally came around to the good side


----------



## BlindBoo

The T said:


> No kidding? Hey Libs? There's your real '_War On Women'..._ you know? From that 'religion of peace' you keep defending as does Obama.



Name any American Liberal who supports the brutal practice of Stoning anyone for adultry or any crime for that matter.


----------



## Sunni Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/RWSwzcTbWq4]WTC Imam Rauf Says America is Sharia Law Compliant - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needs to get a life, it's the scumbag loser who spends his whole day trolling USMB and trashing Jews, Blacks and gays.
> Face it Sunni, you're a massive loser. Every time I open a thread that you're posting in, it seems like everyone posting in it thinks the same thing about you.
> Don't you ever get tried of trolling all day long Sunni ??
> I mean, you're a grown man. Get a life, go outside, go to your local mosque, stone a woman for committing adultery.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, here you are Toasty troll, spending your day stalking me from thread to thread.   ..
Click to expand...


Interesting, so responding to you in a forum that I post in is 'stalking'?

I call it as I see it, Sunni Troll, so stop whining


----------



## BlindBoo

The T said:


> Ok you Statists/Libs? You see the real _war on women_...I think you all had better think twice before you go accusing Conservatives or Republicans of waging such a war, or stating we wish such things for this nation by accusing US of wanting a _theocracy. _You'd better think twice. And join the rest of us in reality and stop with the crap.



Stoning women for adultery in a different country is not the same as the Republicans attempt to roll back the rights women have gained in this country during the last half century.


----------



## BlindBoo

thereisnospoon said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> The woman knew her countries laws and decided to break them and become a criminal.
> 
> Their county.....their laws
> 
> I fail to see the problem?    .
> 
> 
> 
> There is not a 'problem' per se.
> The issue is that liberals here in the US do not ever question Muslims and defend them unconditionally. No matter what the circumstance. No matter how horrible the act.
Click to expand...


That is complete and utter bull shit.


----------



## Noomi

Flopper said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman may be stoned to death in Iran, could it happen here? - National social justice | Examiner.com
> Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani, a 42 year old mother of two, is expected to be stoned to death as early as today. In 1999, she was convicted of adultery. She already received 99 lashes for the "offense". If she is executed, she will be buried up to her chest and then pelted with rocks. Death will most likely be slow and painful.
> 
> Ashtiani confessed to the adultery after receiving the 99 lashes, according to human rights lawyer Mohammed Mostafaei.
> 
> She tried to retract the confession to no avail. She was convicted by three our of five judges without ponderance of the evidence, Mostafaei said. She has asked forgiveness from the court but the judges refused to grant clemency.
> 
> Iran's supreme court upheld the conviction in 2007.
> 
> Ashtiani's native language is Turkish, not Farsi. Mostafaei believes a language barrier prevented his client from fully comprehending court proceedings.
> 
> The circumstances of Ashtiani's case make it not an exception but the rule in Iran, according to Amnesty International, which tracks death penalty cases around the world.
> 
> "The majority of those sentenced to death by stoning are women, who suffer disproportionately from such punishment," the human rights group said in a 2008 report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is a good example of anti-Muslim propaganda.  The story is simply not true.  Even the picture is a fake. The truth is Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani was sentence to death in 1999 in Iran for adultery.  However, she was never executed.  The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002. In 2005, judiciary spokesman said that if lower courts pass a sentence of stoning, it will overturned by a higher court. In early 2013, the Iranian parliament took actions to remove stoning from the penal code. *In March 2014 Ashtiani was pardoned due to good behavior and was released from prison *
> 
> The fact is stoning is very rare among the 2 billion Muslims in the world.  In the 9 countries in the world where stoning is legal, there has been only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.  During that time there were over 7,000 people legally executed by other means.
> 
> Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Oh thank goodness she is okay! I should have done my own research before commenting. I will be more careful in future.


----------



## BlindBoo

freedombecki said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to seize _necessary_ resources in foreign lands, we must call the the people sitting atop those resources barbaric. But we cannot merely seize resources, we need a justification for "intervention". We need to construct a national security context ("Iran has nukes") and/or a humanitarian context (Iran's people must be saved from evil leadership). Study history. This is how superpowers take care of their needs.
> 
> This is not to say the OP's story is untrue. I believe it is very true. However, our desire to point our the barbarism of others greases the wheels of our foreign policy. And right now our foreign policy must protect our economy from being destroyed by oil scarcity. Don't tell this to Talk Radio Republicans; most of them have no idea how vital oil availability and prices are to the American and global economy. This is why they didn't understand British middle eastern policy, nor the American one that followed.
> 
> 
> 
> America is sitting on more oil than all the Arab countries put together.
> 
> Bakken: The Biggest Oil Find in U.S. History -
Click to expand...



Yeah maybe the oil is there but the Arab oil is much cheaper to extract.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Funny how all these fake stoning stories have been popping up after bigoted anti-Islamic film stoning women. And these ignorant dolts just eat it up.



> Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani, whose death sentence for the murder of her husband sparked outrage at home and abroad, has been allowed to leave prison after almost nine years on death row, it was claimed.
> 
> Ashtiani freed after 9 years on death row | The Times


----------



## Truthseeker420

Noomi said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are barbaric! Kill a mother in a horrific manner because she SUPPOSEDLY had an affair! This is Islam my friends. It's not radical Islam it's pure and mainstream Islam.
> 
> Note: She confessed after 99 lashes. They would have kept going until she confessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is a good example of anti-Muslim propaganda.  The story is simply not true.  Even the picture is a fake. The truth is Sakineh Mohammadie Ashtiani was sentence to death in 1999 in Iran for adultery.  However, she was never executed.  The Iranian judiciary officially placed a moratorium on stoning in 2002. In 2005, judiciary spokesman said that if lower courts pass a sentence of stoning, it will overturned by a higher court. In early 2013, the Iranian parliament took actions to remove stoning from the penal code. *In March 2014 Ashtiani was pardoned due to good behavior and was released from prison *
> 
> The fact is stoning is very rare among the 2 billion Muslims in the world.  In the 9 countries in the world where stoning is legal, there has been only 26 actually executions by stoning in the last 14 years.  During that time there were over 7,000 people legally executed by other means.
> 
> Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Stoning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh thank goodness she is okay! I should have done my own research before commenting. I will be more careful in future.
Click to expand...


It is barbaric to kill someone for sex but she was sentenced to death for killing her husband. And stoning is less barbaric than what went on in Oklahoma.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not by Islamic standards.......and those are the only one's I care about. ..
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.
> 
> Sharia doesn't jive.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US Constitution and Sharia Law are perfectly compatible.
> 
> Sharia Law is exactly what our nation needs to survive the difficulties of the future.   .
Click to expand...


Loony tune comment.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> WTC Imam Rauf Says America is Sharia Law Compliant - YouTube



Your source is as loony as Pat Robertson.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Stoning is barbaric, period.

Anyone who thinks women are less than men before the law and or God need to be sent back to their homelands.


----------



## JakeStarkey

If those who believe that are Americans, they should be sent to coastal Alabama.


----------



## protectionist

Sallow said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna survive in this Country? Sharia doesn't belong. WE have a Constitution that guarantees each _individual_...man or WOMAN...LIBERTY.
> 
> Sharia doesn't jive.
> 
> Sorry dude.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> The US Constitution and Sharia Law are perfectly compatible.
> 
> Sharia Law is exactly what our nation needs to survive the difficulties of the future.   .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ironic troll is ironically trolling.
> 
> Sharia Law and the Constitution are completely incompatible.
> 
> But you know that.
Click to expand...


He's an Islamist (AKA Subversive enemy of the American people)


----------



## protectionist

Sunni Man said:


> WTC Imam Rauf Says America is Sharia Law Compliant - YouTube



We all know that Rauf is a Muslim Brotherhood messenger, and spreader of the Islam cancer.  How anybody could sit and listen to this assclown is beyond me.


----------



## protectionist

Sunni Man said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue to fail more every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, we are making good headway towards our goals.
> 
> We have a muslim in the White House.....(well that's what everyone says).   .
Click to expand...


And THESE are the seditious _"goals"_ you speak of, right ?

_"The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of grand jihad in *eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within* and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers so that it is eliminated, and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions."
_
Mohamed Akram, _"An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America"_ May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21).


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

That decrepit rent-a-cop once again spouting his brainwashed nonsense.


----------



## protectionist

toastman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue to fail more every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By 'change this country' , he means push for Sharia Law.
> 
> Sunni Troll has , on many occasions , said he hopes that Sharia Law will be implemented in the U.S.
> His future projection for the U.S is that the Muslim population will grow rapidly and they will start to take over the government and eventually implement Sharia Law. He's a disgusting human being.
Click to expand...


He's also a seditionist who frankly, could be arrested and imprisoned for 20 years for saying the things he's saying here.

18 U.S. Code § 2384 - Seditious conspiracy

    "If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."

  Only thing saving his traitorous butt is that he's talking alone, but if it could be shown that he seditions along with anyone else, he is legal mincement.


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> That decrepit rent-a-cop once again spouting his brainwashed nonsense.



HA HA.  The Muslim Brotherhood's infamous Explanatory Memorandum is _"brainwashed nonsense"_ ?    Just can't resist showing off YOUR nonsense, is that it ? 

And let's see now > _"rent-a-cop"_ ?  Hmmm.  Would this be Margot from Political Forum, by any chance ?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I see absolutely nothing wrong with seditious behavior, and nearly everything right about it.


----------



## protectionist

Sunni Man said:


> There was a Christian minister in our state who last year murdered his wife in cold blood.
> 
> It would be ludicrous to hold all of the Christians world wide accountable for this man's criminal actions.
> 
> Yet for some reason people here think all muslim's are responsible for everything done by a muslim person anywhere in the world.     .



"Some" reason ?  NO.  Not _"some"_ reason.  It is the reason >>  *the Koran.*


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

protectionist said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That decrepit rent-a-cop once again spouting his brainwashed nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA.  The Muslim Brotherhood's infamous Explanatory Memorandum is _"brainwashed nonsense"_ ?    Just can't resist showing off YOUR nonsense, is that it ?
> 
> And let's see now > _"rent-a-cop"_ ?  Hmmm.  Would this be Margot from Political Forum, by any chance ?
Click to expand...


The Muslim brotherhood can rot for all I care.  So many Christians, Jews, Muslims, and Catholics are so enslaved and brainwashed, its disgusting.  Everyone wants to think God has this plan for them.  They don't want to believe anybody else does.

If another person from another forum was labeling you as a "rent-a-cop" then perhaps you should consider filtering all that law-worshipping criminalphobic garbage that's pouring out of your mouth.  You've confirmed that I'm not the only one who's noticed it and was repelled by its repugnant stench.


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I see absolutely nothing wrong with siditious behavior, and nearly everything right about it.



So then you could be that second person to go to prison for sedition along with Sunni Man.  That'll work.


----------



## Noomi

protectionist said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Christian minister in our state who last year murdered his wife in cold blood.
> 
> It would be ludicrous to hold all of the Christians world wide accountable for this man's criminal actions.
> 
> Yet for some reason people here think all muslim's are responsible for everything done by a muslim person anywhere in the world.     .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some" reason ?  NO.  Not _"some"_ reason.  It is the reason >>  *the Koran.*
Click to expand...


Here we go. Bigotry has arrived.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

protectionist said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see absolutely nothing wrong with siditious behavior, and nearly everything right about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you could be that second person to go to prison for sedition along with Sunni Man.  That'll work.
Click to expand...


I perform my work solitary


----------



## Tank

This is normal for third world people


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> That decrepit rent-a-cop once again spouting his brainwashed nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA.  The Muslim Brotherhood's infamous Explanatory Memorandum is _"brainwashed nonsense"_ ?    Just can't resist showing off YOUR nonsense, is that it ?
> 
> And let's see now > _"rent-a-cop"_ ?  Hmmm.  Would this be Margot from Political Forum, by any chance ?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Muslim brotherhood can rot for all I care.  So many Christians, Jews, Muslims, and Catholics are so enslaved and brainwashed, its disgusting.  Everyone wants to think God has this plan for them.  They don't want to believe anybody else does.
> 
> If another person from another forum was labeling you as a "rent-a-cop" then perhaps you should consider filtering all that law-worshipping criminalphobic garbage that's pouring out of your mouth.  You've confirmed that I'm not the only one who's noticed it and was repelled by its repugnant stench.
Click to expand...


I don't have much idea of whatever it is you're yammering about, except that you seem to be one of those people being shot at in my smilies picture.   And you're a crime-lover (is there a doctor in the house ?  Pheeeww! high-pitched whistle)


----------



## Gracie

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I see absolutely nothing wrong with *siditious **behavior*, and nearly *everything right about it*.



Of course you do.


----------



## protectionist

Noomi said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Christian minister in our state who last year murdered his wife in cold blood.
> 
> It would be ludicrous to hold all of the Christians world wide accountable for this man's criminal actions.
> 
> Yet for some reason people here think all muslim's are responsible for everything done by a muslim person anywhere in the world.     .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some" reason ?  NO.  Not _"some"_ reason.  It is the reason >>  *the Koran.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here we go. Bigotry has arrived.
Click to expand...


Bigotry against the Koran = Badge of Honor, and defense of decency.

Yeah, I guess you could say I'm bigoted against crime and immorality.  I'll buy that.


----------



## protectionist

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see absolutely nothing wrong with siditious behavior, and nearly everything right about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then you could be that second person to go to prison for sedition along with Sunni Man.  That'll work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I perform my work solitary.
Click to expand...


"Work" ?  Like THIS work ?  >>

_"The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of* grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within *and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers *so that it is eliminated*, and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions._"

Mohamed Akram, _"An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America"_ May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21).


----------



## Tank

I just watched a African woman being beheaded for voting against the ANC.


----------



## Gracie

Tank said:


> I just watched a African woman being beheaded for voting against the ANC.




Did you enjoy watching it?


----------



## Tank

Gracie said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched a African woman being beheaded for voting against the ANC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enjoy watching it?
Click to expand...

It was sickening


----------



## Gracie

So why watch it then?


----------



## Tank

To understand them


----------



## protectionist

Sunni Man said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Iran is a far more civilized country than the U.S.
> 
> Just saying........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then move there, bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
Click to expand...


Changing it to be Islamic, thereby legalizing mass genocidal murder, rape, wife beating, severe discrimination against women, killing homosexuals, pedophilia, slavery, animal cruelty, torture/mutilation, banning pork products, banning music, and more.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

protectionist said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I perform my work solitary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Work" ?  Like THIS work ?  >>
> 
> _"The process of settlement [of Islam in the United States] is a "Civilization-Jihadist" process with all that the word means. The Ikhwan [Muslim Brotherhood in North America] must understand that all their work in America is a kind of* grand jihad in eliminating and destroying the Western civilization from within *and "sabotaging" their miserable house by their hands, and the hands of the believers *so that it is eliminated*, and Allah's religion is made victorious over all religions._"
> 
> Mohamed Akram, _"An Explanatory Memorandum on the General Strategic Goal for the Group in North America"_ May 22, 1991, Government Exhibit 003-0085, United States vs. Holy Land Foundation, et al. 7 (21).
Click to expand...


Hmmm.

Islam and O9A do have *some* things in common.  The enemy of my enemy is my friend, right?  No wonder ____?____ "converted to Islam".  It's easier to manipulate their masses into following the Order's agenda when you manipulate them into thinking they are fighting a Jihad for the Creator. Those radical Muslims make excellent resources when they are willing to die for what they think is a Holy cause.


----------



## Sunni Man

protectionist said:


> Changing it to be Islamic, thereby legalizing mass genocidal murder, rape, wife beating, severe discrimination against women, killing homosexuals, pedophilia, slavery, animal cruelty, torture/mutilation, banning pork products, banning music, and more.


I fail to see the problem??  ....... are you jealous?   .


----------



## Gracie

Sunni Man said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it to be Islamic, thereby legalizing mass genocidal murder, rape, wife beating, severe discrimination against women, killing homosexuals, pedophilia, slavery, animal cruelty, torture/mutilation, banning pork products, banning music, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> *I fail to see the problem??  ....... are you jealous? *  .
Click to expand...


Are you for real???


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BlindBoo said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding? Hey Libs? There's your real '_War On Women'..._ you know? From that 'religion of peace' you keep defending as does Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name any American Liberal who supports the brutal practice of Stoning anyone for adultry or any crime for that matter.
Click to expand...


Seems to me, we could get a lot further if the answer for everything wasn't "you're a commie" and/or agree with stoning women.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sunni Man said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Changing it to be Islamic, thereby legalizing mass genocidal murder, rape, wife beating, severe discrimination against women, killing homosexuals, pedophilia, slavery, animal cruelty, torture/mutilation, banning pork products, banning music, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see the problem??  ....... are you jealous?   .
Click to expand...


Says the "man" who does not live with it. 

Since you consistently post against freedom, why don't you go live in some backward dump?

Really, you are more than free to leave anytime. I'd bet we could take up a collection for your plane fare and believe me, you would not be missed.


----------



## Sunni Man

Luddly Neddite said:


> Since you consistently post against freedom, why don't you go live in some backward dump?
> 
> Really, you are more than free to leave anytime. I'd bet we could take up a collection for your plane fare and believe me, you would not be missed.


Poor loony Leddly..... the most despised lame liberal on the board has spoken.   .


----------



## Flopper

toastman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw......I'll just stay here and work on changing this country.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue to fail more every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By 'change this country' , he means push for Sharia Law.
> 
> Sunni Troll has , on many occasions , said he hopes that Sharia Law will be implemented in the U.S.
> His future projection for the U.S is that the Muslim population will grow rapidly and they will start to take over the government and eventually implement Sharia Law. He's a disgusting human being.
Click to expand...

Sharia Law could not be implemented in the US without a radical change in how our government works.  Although the first amendment to the constitution guarantees freedom of religion, it cannot be successfully argued that this guarantee extends to the violation of other constitutional rights nor the supplanting of secular law with religious law.


----------



## Flopper

Truthseeker420 said:


> Funny how all these fake stoning stories have been popping up after bigoted anti-Islamic film stoning women. And these ignorant dolts just eat it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sakineh Mohammadi Ashtiani, whose death sentence for the murder of her husband sparked outrage at home and abroad, has been allowed to leave prison after almost nine years on death row, it was claimed.
> 
> Ashtiani freed after 9 years on death row | The Times
Click to expand...

Twisted truths, false stories, misquotes, and outright lies are so common today.  Finding the real truth often requires a lot of research time.  Unfortunately, it's time most of us just don't have.


----------



## Tank

Flopper said:


> Sharia Law could not be implemented in the US without a radical change in how our government works.  Although the first amendment to the constitution guarantees freedom of religion, it cannot be successfully argued that this guarantee extends to the violation of other constitutional rights nor the supplanting of secular law with religious law.


When whites are not the majority in America anymore, you can kiss your stinkin constitution goodbye


----------



## Flopper

Tank said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law could not be implemented in the US without a radical change in how our government works.  Although the first amendment to the constitution guarantees freedom of religion, it cannot be successfully argued that this guarantee extends to the violation of other constitutional rights nor the supplanting of secular law with religious law.
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are not the majority in America anymore, you can kiss your stinkin constitution goodbye
Click to expand...

Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I think the time has come for a new "constitution", and a complete revision of the government as we know it.  Who's with me...?


----------



## Tank

Mexican's


----------



## JakeStarkey

Flopper said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia Law could not be implemented in the US without a radical change in how our government works.  Although the first amendment to the constitution guarantees freedom of religion, it cannot be successfully argued that this guarantee extends to the violation of other constitutional rights nor the supplanting of secular law with religious law.
> 
> 
> 
> When whites are not the majority in America anymore, you can kiss your stinkin constitution goodbye
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.
Click to expand...


Absolutely correct, and it will be a fine country.

We got relatives in the Canton Flea Market on in East Texas who use the n word every chance in public and private.  My cousin warned them about doing it around him public, they ignored him and did it downtown, and he pulled out a water pistol and squirted them in the face.  He told them he would do it every time.  The women called the police, complained, and the cop told them to go home before he ran them in for public disturbance.  Good for him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I think the time has come for a new "constitution", and a complete revision of the government as we know it.  Who's with me...?



Its true that the Constitution is and was always meant to be a living document. 

But, the question is -- who gets to decide what is valid and what needs to be changed?

As long as we have one political party that wins by cheating (gerrymandering, vote theft, buying votes), it cannot be fair.


----------



## Tank

Flopper said:


> Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.


And they will tear down your Mount Rushmore too.

Whatever race of people are the majority next in America, will bring their own laws and values


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Tank said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.
> 
> 
> 
> And they will tear down your Mount Rushmore too.
> 
> Whatever race of people are the majority next in America, will bring their own laws and values
Click to expand...


I think you post silly garbage like that because you want a reaction. 

But, if you knew Mexicans, you would realize that their values are probably better/higher than your own.


----------



## Tank

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.
> 
> 
> 
> And they will tear down your Mount Rushmore too.
> 
> Whatever race of people are the majority next in America, will bring their own laws and values
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you post silly garbage like that because you want a reaction.
> 
> But, if you knew Mexicans, you would realize that their values are probably better/higher than your own.
Click to expand...

Why are you trying to get personal with me, you homo.

Point is are Mexico's values better/higher than Americas?


----------



## Flopper

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> I think the time has come for a new "constitution", and a complete revision of the government as we know it.  Who's with me...?


It can take 10 years just to add an amendment.  It could take forever for a constitutional convention to produce a new constitution  since 38 of the 50 states would have to ratify it.


----------



## RandallFlagg

Luddly Neddite said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the constitution will still be there and due to the difficulty of amendment, it will probably be the same as it is today.  What will change is the way the courts interpret it to meet the changes in society.
> 
> 
> 
> And they will tear down your Mount Rushmore too.
> 
> Whatever race of people are the majority next in America, will bring their own laws and values
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you post silly garbage like that because you want a reaction.
> 
> *But, if you knew Mexicans, you would realize that their values are probably better/higher than your own.*
Click to expand...



If their "values" were higher than mine - they would be in Mexico making THEIR country better. Not in MY country bringing it DOWN.

Full of crap, aren't you......


----------



## RandallFlagg

Luddly Neddite said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the time has come for a new "constitution", and a complete revision of the government as we know it.  Who's with me...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that the Constitution is and was always meant to be a living document.
> 
> But, the question is -- who gets to decide what is valid and what needs to be changed?
> 
> As long as we have one political party that wins by cheating (gerrymandering, vote theft, buying votes), it cannot be fair.
Click to expand...



Again - full of crap.


The Constitution was NEVER meant to be a "living document". NEVER. Your Nazism is beginning to show.....


----------



## Steven_R

Luddly Neddite said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the time has come for a new "constitution", and a complete revision of the government as we know it.  Who's with me...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its true that the Constitution is and was always meant to be a living document.
> 
> But, the question is -- who gets to decide what is valid and what needs to be changed?
> 
> As long as we have one political party that wins by cheating (gerrymandering, vote theft, buying votes), it cannot be fair.
Click to expand...


It was not meant to be a "living document" where anything can be read into it if we squint just right and get a couple of judges to go along with it. It's a contract, complete with ways to amend said contract when it is deficient in areas. 

Don't like a provision of the Constitution? fine. Then change it. But stop pretending it doesn't say X when you really want it to say Y.


----------



## Penelope

RandallFlagg said:


> Everyday I thank God that I am nearly 70 years of age and here's why:
> 
> City in Michigan First to Fully Implement Sharia Law - National Report | National Report
> 
> 
> You are all missing the long-term point here. No one is talking about bombing Iran, or kicking anyone's ass. That's NOT the way the Nazi left in this country works. They work quietly, behind the scenes - passing laws to destroy America.
> 
> Whether it's a Blitzkrieg or not is unimportant. Force, with these pussy Nazi's isn't an option - they run from a fight. However, they have learned to be patient, to go to law school and kill the US from within by passing laws that undermine traditional America. And what are we left with? Sharia law in Michigan. First steps. Baby Steps.
> 
> So what do these Nazi women do when Sharia FINALLY takes hold in the US? Bitch and moan and scream about inhuman it is. You want liberalism? Well, get ready - it's getting ready to hit you in the damn face......



I think your problem should be with the ACLU and Supreme court who make the laws and push for all these freedoms. Not Nazis , but Zionist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tank said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> And they will tear down your Mount Rushmore too.
> 
> Whatever race of people are the majority next in America, will bring their own laws and values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you post silly garbage like that because you want a reaction.
> 
> But, if you knew Mexicans, you would realize that their values are probably better/higher than your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you trying to get personal with me, you homo.
> 
> Point is are Mexico's values better/higher than Americas?
Click to expand...


Point is that Mexicans and African Americans and East Asians' values are higher than the white supremacist crowd.

The overwhelming number of us who are white, Tank, will always take people of color over your sort.  Any right minded person would not want their children corrupted by you.


----------

